# Goldens Born in March 2011



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They are adorable. I'm surprised not more puppies were hiding in there considering how HUGE she was pre-delivery.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! So cute--are you getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good lord....she was huge!!!! Adorable babies.

How old is the mother...she has such a pretty sugar face?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know, she was so big! She's 7 and this is her last of 3 litters!

I didn't have a gender preference, so the breeder is going to pick the best temperance for me regardless of sex.


----------



## Lovin_hochi (Mar 31, 2011)

*How exciting!*

We too have just recently visited our breeder and have picked out our beautiful boy Hochi (our children named him after their favorite dog movie). He was born on March 16th. We are very excited but also a little nervous. This is my first time with a golden and I know that we have a lot to learn. I am grateful for this forum and have been absorbing many of the threads all morning. We chose a golden because we found a recommended breeder, we live an active lifestyle, have a big backyard, and my heart skips a beat whenever I see a golden. I'm grateful that you started this thread and I look forward to reading about all the other golden puppies that were born this month.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How exciting!! I wonder which one will yours?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's great that you've picked out a pup! Please post pictures if you have them!

I just emailed my breeder and asked if I could get a male. I didn't have a preference before, but I've been thinking and I'd really love a male pup!
I think I've also got a name picked out... Beamer!


----------



## Lovin_hochi (Mar 31, 2011)

Beamer's a great name! Here's a picture of Hochi with his brothers and sisters. He's the one with the blue ribbon. I'm not sure why buy both my husband and I wanted a big boy. We have every realization that this will essentially be our dog in the sense that our young children (5 and 3) can't be expected to walk, train, feed, groom, etc. Hochi on a regular basis. For this reason we let ourselves pick the dog that we always wanted. My biggest concern is that I've never had a big dog before and want to make sure that Hochi is well mannered around my children and that my children are well mannered around Hochi. I'm registered in a local puppy training clinic. I'd love some tips and advice from anyone about bringing a puppy home to a growing family.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, he does look big! Thanks so much for sharing pictures! Please keep all of us updated on how he is doing! Just get your pup to puppy classes as soon as you can and you will have a well mannered dog as long as you keep up with training and keep him occupied!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Emmy looks huge!

It's lovely to see all these little bundles of fur, they are all so cute.

Shandy had her pups on 17th March 2011. We don't know which one is ours yet but we will be choosing a little girl. She had two boys and four girls. I hope our breeder doesn't mind me posting her photo that she sent us.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Our puppy was born on March 26. We will be able to pick her up on May 21. On April 23rd we will be travelling up to Bellingham, WA to visit the puppies for the first time. (four hour drive from our home) Our Breeder is Ken and Wayne from Chuckanut Retrievers. We have not decided 100% on a name for our new little girl yet, but we are leaning heavily towards "Piper". Registered name might be "Chuckanut's Charmed One"


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, your pups are beautiful, Molly's Mom!

Typercy, that's great! I will probably also be picking up my guy on May 21st! That's so exciting!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's some more pictures of my guy! I don't know which of the 5 males I will be getting yet.


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> Emmy looks huge!
> 
> It's lovely to see all these little bundles of fur, they are all so cute.
> 
> Shandy had her pups on 17th March 2011. We don't know which one is ours yet but we will be choosing a little girl. She had two boys and four girls. I hope our breeder doesn't mind me posting her photo that she sent us.


Oh! Oh! Oh! I know which breeder you are getting your pup from!! I recognise the photo and date of birth from their website. You will have to let me know what your experience of them and their dogs is like as they are on my list to investigate homing a puppy from in a few years


----------



## Godsgiftweregoldens (Apr 3, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> Emmy looks huge!
> 
> It's lovely to see all these little bundles of fur, they are all so cute.
> 
> Shandy had her pups on 17th March 2011. We don't know which one is ours yet but we will be choosing a little girl. She had two boys and four girls. I hope our breeder doesn't mind me posting her photo that she sent us.


Are you sure these are goldens? They look like piglets! haha. Nothing better than fat puppies! We have a new one coming later this month. He should be around 8 weeks old...Hes nowhere near this fat. Good luck with your new family member!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My breeder has also said that the dam has a wonderful temperament! She would rather be a couch potato with you than go outside and play, haha!

Typercy, we need pictures!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Typercy, we need pictures!


I know, RIGHT? I'm not optimistic that I will have any pictures before we visit on April 23rd, but there will be plenty from that visit, I assure you!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone from the March 2011 puppies have any more photos or news about how their puppies are doing? We're hoping to get some new photos in the next few days and we'll be meeting the puppies in a week. We can't wait! Apparently they've started barking, so sweet I can imagine all their little woofs (probably driving their owner nuts though!)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For this thread of March 2011 Goldens I tried to move most of the post out of the merged post to now give you back your own thread. Again sorry about the mistake on my part.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> For this thread of March 2011 Goldens I tried to move most of the post out of the merged post to now give you back your own thread. Again sorry about the mistake on my part.


Thanks for fixing it


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have some more picture updates tomorrow for everyone!

Today, I went out puppy shopping! I bought 4, count them, 4 new collars ranging from small to large in size! I also bought a duck and pheasant toy. I got a dog bowl and an engraved tag too!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is funny you bought all that stuff cause I just ordered a brush and comb and bumper for my guy and he isnt even born yet. I have been sitting here thinking about collar colours wondering what colour will look good on him. 

I am so excited for you. I cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, that is great! I had also bought a leash and puppy bells before my guy was born, so that it completely normal!
I'm still in need of a lot of things, but I'm going to wait until I get home from school for the summer to do the rest of my shopping! 

I got a rusty orange small collar, a blue bone medium, an earth day medium-ish from lupine, and a green/brown large. Most of them were on sale (except the lupine) today at petsmart for 50% off!

Thank you! I just cannot wait! I've been on the hunt since October and now things are finally happening! I'm sure you are just as anxious for your pup!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am I know exactly what you are feeling. Now to have be born the next big step. The collars sound nice I know the earth day lupine collar. It is pretty. I think I will go with leather when my boy is full grown. Not sure yet. Vendetta has so many collars but she is short coated so collars really pop on her.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

The earth day collar is very pretty 

I've also been buying lots of things for our puppy, mostly toys so far. I'm collar shopping but there's so much choice I really don't know which one to buy. Not exactly sure on the size yet either.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have some more pictures for you guys! Also, I'm not sure why the ones in my first post don't work anymore... They are still on my photobucket. Also, my breeder got her webcam up! Check out the pups here:

Crescent Goldens on USTREAM: This is our litter of puppies!.









I really love the goofy upside down boy!









This is one of the girls









This is another girl.

I love going puppy shopping, it is always so much fun! Except for the spending money part, but it is all worth it, no doubt!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! Loving the photos  I tried the webcam but it's offline, will have to try again later.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My breeder said that the webcam will be online after 6pm (east coast time), so check back much later today!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys! Oh, I'm excited I found this thread! I have been annoying my family like crazy with all the excited puppy talk! So having somewhere to let it all out is great, haha.

We're going to pick up our blond boy in 9 days!!!! He was born March 2nd, and se we'll be picking him up at 7 1/2 weeks old. We're planning on naming him Wombat, because my partner is Australian, and I think it's a super cute name (and Wombats are too cute). What do you guys think of it? I want to make SURE that it fits him when we meet him though, so I'm saying that I'm 99.99% sure that it is his name 

Things I have bought for Wombat so far:
Large classic Kong
Squeeky pink kong
3 puppy nylabones
a larger blue tooth cleaning nylabone
Earthbath shampoo
all natural ear cleaning solution
some epi-otic ear cleaning solution, just to be safe
a slicker brush (that you can retract the bristles, to make it easy to clean) - but I'm not sure I like the brush very much. Tried it on my aunt's Lab, and it works, but it seems to scratch him sometimes...

Still need to buy:
vari-kennel
collar
tennis balls
first bag of puppy Acana food
regular brush
possibly a nail dremel, or just clippers
tooth cleaning supplies
some grooming clippers (to get him used to the idea)

I've already made his puppy appointment at a vet nearby who is a holistic and traditional vet (so she does titer testings and would know things about raw diets etc), so I'm looking forward to that. The office is really nice and open and friendly.

We have to drive 4 hours each way to pick him up, but from what I have read on here, that's really not so far, as some people go much farther!

I'm going to see if I can put up a picture that the breeder sent me, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to figure it out. The breeder told me the last time I talked to her that he is playful but not too hyper, and that everyone loves him, so yay!!!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Here we go, hopefully this works. Wombat is the puppy in the middle, the blondest of the litter  I hope you guys can see him!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly's Mum, what a cute video! Do you know which female is yours yet?

Marita, that is so exciting! I bet you cannot wait! I don't see a leash on your list. Do you also have a bowl for him? How about a car harness? He is too cute! I love his name... so original! Please share more pictures of him when you get the chance!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Rainheart, no we don't know which one yet. We're seeing them this weekend so may know at the end of the week.

Martina, I love the name Wombat, so cute. And the photo of your little one is gorgeous, he looks like a real sweetheart  It's nice to see your shopping list, now I know I'm not alone in doing all this puppy shopping! Hubby thinks I'm going over the top with all the toys and things I've bought :

Puppy toys for Molly:









and Molly's ID tag:









Her collar and lead arrived today too, it's looks really cute and so small, I hope it's the right size.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a gorgeous collar for her! She's got a lot more toys than Beamer has already (but we already have 2 labs with plenty of toys, too.) I still need to get him a few kongs as a buster cube, but I think I'll stop there for now. Molly is going to be so spoiled!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

She certainly will be spoilt  I just need to get her a Kong toy and then that's it. There'll be 12 toys in total.

The gingham ribbon isn't her collar, it's the ribbon that came tied around the box containing her ID tag. If you do a Google Images search for "QuiDo Petz Puppy Collar Pink Peach Dots" you'll see what her collar looks like.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that is a great looking collar! I really love it!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks you two, I'm glad you like his name 

You're right, I forgot to put his leash on there! I was thinking of just using some metal bowls....does that make me a bad puppy owner? Haha. I did see some super cute ceramic bowls with bones painted on them, but I wasn't sure if I could justify the money (as I am still a student, and puppies can get pricey!). Maybe I'll wait, and get him some cute bowls later down the track.

We don't have a car, so the harness isn't a problem. When we bring him back from the breeder, I figured we would use his crate.

I LOVE your tag!!!! It is SO cute, I want one too now! I really want to get one of those classic bone shaped ones with Wombat's name on it. I really like that collar Molly's Mum, it's adorable.

I feel like I don't have enough toys for Wombat now! If I count the nylabones separately as chew-toys, then he has 6 toys, and I was going to get some tennis balls to throw. Plus my aunt's Lab, Bewick, also has some toys (maybe 3 or 4, some kongs, some tug-of-war toys) so I guess all in all he'll have about 12 if I can count tennis balls as toys, haha.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm undecided about a car harness. I think Molly's place in the car will be right in the back where the boot/trunk is but with the parcel shelf removed. I did think about her riding on the back seat with the harness but it occured to me that if she gets really muddy on our walks (it rains a lot here in England!) then I don't really want her jumping onto the back seat covered in mud. The boot/trunk of the car has a mat that can be removed and washed so it's probably a better place for her to be. If she's jumping around too much in the back whilst she's little I could put her crate in the back so that it's a secure safe place for her to be.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Metal bowls work  I just went out and bought a really adorable metal one that is blue with bones on the outside! I totally understand about still being a student (I'm in my junior year at college right now!) That crate works pretty well for long car rides! I'm still not sure what I will be using when I pick up my boy.

That is a good point, Molly's Mum. I have a hatchback car, so I can always use that, but for long rides (3 hours from my home to school), he will be riding with me either in the front or back seat.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Marita, sorry I just realised I called you Martina in my earlier post. I'm sure any bowl will be fine. I'm going to get something fairly cheap and cheerful to start with as they'll outgrow it pretty quick I should imagine. I looked at food bowls today when I stopped by the pet store to buy cat food, there are so many to choose from. The good thing about a metal bowl is that they won't chew it (I hope). Rainheart, your bowl sounds really cute


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all, congrats on your new upcoming pups! Your thread caught my attention because I have an April 2010 puppy and we have had a thread going that has been sooooo helpful. One of my best friends is getting a puppy that was born earlier this month so I checked out this thread and guess what....I think she is getting a puppy from the same litter as Rainheart! Rainheart is your pup from the Emmy x Buzz breeding at Crescent Goldens? If so, my friend is getting a female . I will give her the link to this forum and encourage her to log on and get started with you all!
Have lots of fun!! I am going to get my puppy fix through her, they grow up fast!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you Molly's Mum! I will have to take a picture of everything I've got for him before Beamer comes home!

Chelsea10, Yes! I am getting an EmmyxBuzz puppy! I really hope your friend joins! I would love to talk with someone who is getting a littermate of my Beamer. I am getting a male pup, though!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just spent a few minutes watching the webcam broadcast of Beamer's litter. Those babies are soooo precious!! I'll have to get my puppy fix through this thread until my Flynn is born and I can start a "Puppies born in April 2011" thread. Hopefully I've just got one more week to wait!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys! No worries with my name, haha, people call me different things all the time, I'm used to it 

I just got new pictures of Wombat from our breeder! She said that he is shaping up to be of average temperament, playful, but sensible. And that he loves to cuddle! Yay! He sounds so perfect, I can hardly wait another week!

I figure that I am going to try to keep his possessions to a minimum when we first get him, just because I won't know what he likes and doesn't like until later. And also, we're in Vancouver for the summer, but in September we'll be going back to Toronto for me to go back to University, and I don't want to have a whole suitcase of Wombat's stuff! Hehe.

That is so cool that you guys will know people who are getting brothers or sisters from your puppy's litter. I wonder if anyone on here is getting one of Wombat's brothers or sister (there was only one girl).

Eeee! So excited! Here are some pictures


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Very cute pictures! We get to go see our puppies a week from tomorrow. they will be 4 weeks old. We are very excited.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wombat is way too cute! Thank you so much for sharing pictures!

Typercy, I cannot wait for pictures!

Dexell1827- I am watching that webcam as often as I can! You can already see some different personalities coming out in the pups! I can't wait until your pup is born! I will keep checking for pictures of the GabexPumpkin litter! I love his name, too! I was considering Flynn as well as Finley as puppy names, but settled on Beamer (can't resist the Virginia Tech reference!)


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so jealous of all of you - all the pups are so cute! We're getting our little girl the first weekend of May so the countdown is on!

We're also throwing around a number of names:
Ripley (my fiance's #1 choice)
Loka (my #1 choice)
Dutch 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Names are always so hard to pick out! I really like Loka out of those. I have a pretty big list I made up of girl names if you would like me to pm it to you (though you cannot reply to the pm yet).


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Rainheart: Thanks!!! I think so too, but I'm biased 

Our First Puppy: I like all of those a lot, but I too like Loka the best. It's so original. And it seems like the most girly of the names, not that that matters. Dogs can be gender neutral too, hehe.

I want to see this webcam! Can someone post a link? Or is that video that was embedded earlier in the thread? Because I clicked that and it wouldn't work 

I'm so glad I found this thread, you guys are great for indulging my puppy talk  Where are you all from?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Crescent Goldens on USTREAM: This is our litter of puppies!.

This is the webcam link. It is up after 6 pm (eastern time), usually. Just keep checking later.

Oh, and I am from Winchester, Virginia  I am currently in Blacksburg, Virginia attending Virginia Tech and finishing up my Junior year here.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooo, I can't wait to watch the webcam later today Rainheart. Your litter is so red gold. Your boy is going to be so pretty! Beamer is a really cute name for a red gold dog. It seems really fitting, somehow.

Cool, it's so neat to connect with people from all over due to a shared love of puppies  Do you have any other goldens, or is this your first? Wombat is going to be my first dog (aside from when I was really young, and then she wasn't REALLY mine, you know).


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

We had a fabulous afternoon visiting all the puppies. When we got there they were all sleeping, they looked so cute and restful. They soon woke up, apart from the boys who were fast asleep, and came out to play with us. Such cute little bundles of bounce. Sorry, this is going to have quite a few pictures!

It wasn't long and two little girls caught our attention. They were both very outgoing and not afraid of us at all coming over very quickly to investigate these new people who had come to visit. 










Jessica, our daughter, became very fond of one of the puppies in particular and it seemed to become attached to Jessica very quickly following her all around. Jessica rolled a ball and it pawed it and bounced after the ball. It also made lots of eye contact with Jessica and the two seemed besotted with each other.

The other little girl I also liked very much.










But as this is going to be Jessica's dog more than mine we let her decide which one of the two should be Molly. I don't think there was much thinking about which one she liked best, they had already found each other, so sweet.










Jessica went into their pen to look at the other sleeping puppies and eventually they had all congregated around her. The two little girls, who had by now been playing quite a bit decided it was nap time and so settled down next to Jessica for a snooze. 

Here's a video, sorry about the quality of the video and all the photos, was all taken on a cheap point and shoot camera. Molly is the sleeping puppy on Jessica's right who part way through gets up and snuggles down next to her left.

YouTube - Molly April 2011

And one final photo of a very very very happy Jessica with Molly sitting on her lap


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness Molly's Mum!!!! They are just to-die-for cute! And Molly is ADORABLE!!! I think Jessica made the perfect choice. Molly seems to love her, already coming over to snuggle up next to her. I especially like the picture of Molly standing next to Jessica. She has such a cute little tummy, hehe.

I can't wait until we can play with all of Wombat's brothers and sister, and Wombat, of course! It looks like puppy heaven 

I'm kind-of nervous now though, looking at Jessica bonding with Molly - what happens if we go to pick Wombat up and he doesn't like us?? Oh well, I'm sure that he would grow to love us too. But it would be so sad if he didn't want to come play and snuggle. 

Congratulations on picking out your puppy! It makes it so much more exciting, knowing which one is YOURS, doesn't it?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Marita- Yes, I am so glad I found this litter! I am partial to the red goldens, so I am hoping Beamer will be one of the darker males (There is a range of colors in this litter!)

He will be my first dog that is actually mine. We currently have 2 labs (black and chocolate) that are the family dogs. We have had a golden in the past named Ginger (she's in my avatar). We got her in 2000 and unfortunately lost her at the young age of 5. But, regardless of that, she was the sweetest dog in the world, and that's what made me want another golden!

Molly's Mum-
Your daughter is precious! My parents did the same thing and let all of us pick out Ginger when we were younger (The one we ended bonded with the most we also ended up with!) She looks so precious! I bet you are glad to know which one you are getting


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Marita, I'm sure you won't have any trouble with Wombat wanting to play and snuggle. They really were all adorable and each one came over to say hello and investigate us. One of the little boys was so cute, when we saw my camera he was very brave and woofed at the camera. They each have their own little personality even at this young age.

Rainheart, it is so good to "know" Molly now. When will you find out which puppy is yours? I hope you get a dark one that you want.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Marita and Rainheart: Thanks for the name input! I really like Loka too, so hopefully I can use your thoughts to help convince my fiance! :crossfing God help us if we ever decide to have human children!! We'll never pick a name! 

Rainheart: If it wouldn't be too much trouble I would love to get your list! 

Molly's Mom: Molly is adorable! What a cute and chubby blond little baby. Enjoy!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Marita, I've only just seen your photos of Wombat. I somehow missed a page. Isn't he adorable, he has such a pretty face too. Gorgeous boy, I bet you can't wait until you can bring him home, not long now


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I won't know which is mine until they are about 7 1/2 weeks (so a few days before I pick him up.) Thanks!!

Sure, I will pm you my list. No problem


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Molly's Mum: Thank you! He is adorable, I can't wait to see what his little personality is like  Thanks for the encouragement, I'm sure it will be fine too. And worst comes to worst, he will eventually love the hand that feeds him (and gives him peanut butter stuffed kongs )

Our First Puppy: I know exactly what you mean! It took forever for us to choose Wombat's name. My boyfriend just kept on giving input with ridiculous names, that were funny, but not at all helpful, haha. He does the same thing when talking about kids, names like Rasputin. Oh well, I guess it's all part of the fun, isn't it? I still have to somehow come up with a registered name for Wombat, and I have NO idea.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Registered names are really hard! I know Beamer's name as long as there isn't a litter theme. His will be 'Crescent's getting lucky in the 'burg'


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Rainheart - that's cute, what does it mean? Is it a reference to something? (Also, silly question, but how do you know if there is a litter theme? Does the breeder tell you that, or only if you've been in contact with other people getting pups from your litter?)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks! It's like a St. Patricks day joke for Blacksburg. We call blacksburg sometimes just the 'burg.

Yes, the breeder should let you know. Why don't you call her?

Also, the webcam is up!
Crescent Goldens on USTREAM: This is our litter of puppies!.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are some more pictures from the litter. Most of them are of the females, but I do know the red collar is a boy.































Here is the link for the webcam again. It should be up after 6pm tonight (eastern time).
Crescent Goldens on USTREAM: This is our litter of puppies!.
Enjoy!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sneaking in here to see your Baby Rainheart! Ill bet it IS Mr. Red Ribbon 
Sooooo cute




Rainheart said:


> Here are some more pictures from the litter. Most of them are of the females, but I do know the red collar is a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

KaMu, thank you so much! The red collar boy already has a really goofy personality from what I have seen!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Such cute little faces and all so beautiful  When will you find out which one is yours?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I won't find out until a few days before I pick him up (which is May 22nd).


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my GOSH! They are ALL so amazingly cute! I especially love the little pink collared girl and the last photo - his/her ear! It's so tiny and adorable!!! How exciting 

We are meant to go tomorrow to pick up Wombat from the breeder (4 1/2 hour drive away), but I am today having a little bit of a meltdown about COI's (inbreeding coefficient) and whether I am making some kind of horrible rookie mistake here about Wombat's pedigree and possible health. I posted a thread about it and hopefully I will get some reassuring feedback. I mean...I don't think it's even possible that I wouldn't still take him, because I love him already and have been SO excited about tomorrow. But I just really want to be able to feel 100% secure in my happiness and know I'm making a good choice. If any of you know anything about genetics and pedigrees and COI's, please do chime in on that thread!

Anyways, hopefully there will be reassuring feedback, and then I can go back to not worrying and being super excited about tomorrow...


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Marita, I can't help with your questions but if your breeder has come recommended by others here I'm sure it will all be fine. Enjoy getting Wombat today, I hope you take lots of photos so that we can get our puppy fix. I envy you getting him today, we still have three weeks to wait and it feels like such a long time. Enjoy your day today, give Wombat a big welcome home cuddle from me


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you will too! Please post pictures of your boy! I know he has to be home now! I have just a month to go until I can pick Beamer up!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm sure that if your breeder came recommended than you'll be fine. I'm sure by now you're enjoying cute puppy snuggles and crazy running around. Post lots of pictures - I need a fix before we go get our girl! Two more weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sure Wombat is keeping you very busy!!

I wanted to let everyone know that Beamer is 1 month old today!!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

My Jude was born on March 11, 2011. I got him on April 22 at 6 weeks old. He was being given away for free and I had been looking for another golden. He is a golden mix of some sort - looks mostly golden but there's a bit of something else there. The lady I got him from said the mom was 3/4 golden and the dad was full golden, but I'm not sure if that's the truth. He's a cutie though and I think he will look like a golden when he gets older.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Jude is beautiful! I've been following your threads on him (I haven't posted though) and he seems like a real sweetheart! 
It looks like he was born on my mom's birthday, too!

I have a lot more pictures for you guys, I just need to post them so look out!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Noah & Zoe's Mom - Jude is super adorable. What a cute little face! 

Rainheart - I'll be looking out for more pictures! Can't wait for more puppy cuteness!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

4 weeks old! The males are black, blue, lime green, black stripe, and teal stripe!


























































































I cannot believe I have less than a month to go!! Gotcha day is May 22nd!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, they are so cute!!! Mr. Black has quite the attitude already! 

Do you have a favorite boy yet?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I do like the black one and I really love the darkest pup (black stripe?) I can't tell from the pictures. She put new collars on them this past week. He was the green boy!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

I know some of you have seen these pictures, but I wanted to post in this thread too. Puppies are from the Ruby X Hobbs litter at Chuckanut Retrievers. They were born on March 26 and are 4 weeks old in these pictures. The girls have ribbons, boys have none. We are getting a girl. We will be picking her up on the weekend of May 21st/22nd.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, they are all beautiful! Thank you for posting these here! I can't wait for more pictures of your little girl. Have you figured out a name yet?


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Wow, they are all beautiful! Thank you for posting these here! I can't wait for more pictures of your little girl. Have you figured out a name yet?


We are still talking about names. I really like Piper, but my daughter doesn't. She likes Charlie, even though it's a girl. In the end, I will win, but it would be nice if we could all agree.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Noah & Zoe's Mom, your little Jude is so cute. I think you're right that he'll look very much like a golden when he's grown up. But even if he doesn't look 100% golden he is a beautiful looking puppy and I'm sure has lots of love to offer just like a golden would. He's a beautiful colour


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Rainheart, beautiful set of photos and such a handsome looking litter of puppies. I know how you feel about waiting 'till gotcha day. We have two and a half more weeks to wait, it feels like forever!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

typercy, I hadn't seen your photos before so glad you posted in this thread. Your puppies are beautiful, they look very happy and playful. I like the name Charlie too, but Piper is good too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly's Mum, do you have any more pictures of your little girl? I'm sure you are so excited!! I hope these next few weeks will fly by! I know once I'm done with finals, my last two weeks or so will hopefully go by pretty fast!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

No I haven't any more photos. The breeder said we can visit Molly any time but with easter and school holidays I didn't want to impose on her and we've been pretty busy too. It's not long now for us to wait. If she sends me any more photos or video I'll post it here. I've booked a puppy class for Molly which starts in June, she'll be 12 weeks old then but she doesn't go on the first class so she'll be 13 weeks old when she has her first class. I've also booked a vet appointment for the 16th May as we'll be getting Molly on that weekend before, she'll be due for vaccinations and our vet will want to meet Molly and make a fuss of her  And from tomorrow I'll be able to arrange pet insurance for her, they won't quote me until she's 6 weeks which she will be tomorrow.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> typercy, I hadn't seen your photos before so glad you posted in this thread. Your puppies are beautiful, they look very happy and playful. I like the name Charlie too, but Piper is good too.


The name Charlie is growing on me, but don't tell my family! If we go with Piper, her registered name will be "Chuckanut's Charmed One" If we go with Charlie, I don't know what we will do for her registered name.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You've got everything figured out! I've also got puppy classes set up for him to start at 8 weeks. I'll be taking my pup to the vet the day after I pick him up, too! I work for my vet, so everyone is really excited to meet him! And I'm getting him pet insurance as well.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

typercy - Both Charlie and Piper are really cute names. You win either way, I think! If you end up going with Charlie maybe you could do something playing with a "Charlie's Angels" theme... like Chuckanut's Heaven On Earth "Charlie". Good luck!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Those of you who have their puppies already, please feel free to post lots of puppy photos  I need a puppy fix!  

Marita, I hope everything has gone okay with Wombat, please let us know how he is getting on and share some photos. Thinking about you and hoping everything went okay as I know you had some concerns shortly before you got him.

Here is the most recent photo we have of the puppies


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, look at them all! Beautiful! Yes, please post puppy pictures!! Just a little more than 3 weeks to go for me!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

More pictures for everyone! Beamer is 5 weeks old today!! I pick him up 3 weeks from now, can you believe it?




















































































































Enjoy!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, Beamer and his siblings are so cute! I bet you just can't wait!

We're on the one week countdown, as of today! The last minute puppy proofing is on! We're so excited, we're actually probably going to go out for a visit this week.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that's great news!! Just 6 days left!? Wow! I cannot wait for pictures!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Our First Puppy, that is so exciting! I can't wait to hear all about your new puppy coming home 

Rainheart, your photos are so beautiful, thanks for sharing them 

We have just under 2 weeks left to wait. Here is the most recent video, very short as the puppy tried to munch the camera! I'm not sure which one is Molly as I can't see their collar colour in the clip.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha! That's a great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Molly's Mum, that is the cutest video. Just a little preview of what's to come, hey?

5 more days!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

4 more days for you! I'm so excited! I cannot wait for pictures!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

2.5 weeks to go. I'm enjoying restful nights while I can....lol


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy, is your gotcha day the same weekend as mine? I'm getting Beamer on May 22nd! I have about 2 1/2 weeks left too! Today is my last final and I'm moving out for the summer!! I cannot wait!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

We've got 1 week and 1 day to wait. My daughter thinks we're getting Molly on the Saturday afternoon but we're actually getting Molly on the Friday morning whilst she is at school. She'll get a huge surprise when she comes home from school that afternoon.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Typercy, is your gotcha day the same weekend as mine? I'm getting Beamer on May 22nd! I have about 2 1/2 weeks left too! Today is my last final and I'm moving out for the summer!! I cannot wait!


Yes, that is the weekend, but I don't know if I will go up on Saturday or Sunday yet. We still don't have a name, I'm thinking of creating a poll here to see what others think.

Ty


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that's going to be a great surprise for your daughter! I cannot wait to see pictures of her meeting Molly!

Typercy- Great! I'd love to hear name ideas that you have! I had such a hard time with a name, so I know what you are going through.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Molly's Mum - what a fun idea! I'm sure your daughter will be thrilled!

typercy - Good luck with the name selection. I asked for ideas and feedback too and it helped us a lot with our decisions!

We went and visited the pups yesterday - they've grown up so much! I'll post some pictures soon (I'm having some technical difficulties) so everyone can enjoy them.

2.5 more days!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Pictures!*

I finally figured out how to make my pictures smaller so I can post them. So here you go (I hope!)! 

These are a few pictures of the puppies at 7.5 weeks. I think we tired them out! :

We get to bring our girl home the day after tomorrow!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, they are all beautiful! I love their color!! Just 2 more days, I cannot believe it!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Typercy- Great! I'd love to hear name ideas that you have! I had such a hard time with a name, so I know what you are going through.


Wife and kids first choice is Charlie. (We're getting a girl pup)

My first choice is Piper. (wife likes it, but daughter doesn't, son is pretty indifferent)

There are a couple other names that have been thrown around, but the two above are the top two.

At first I didn't like Charlie at all, but it has grown on me lately and I'm no longer a "no way" on it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like both those names, but I think Piper is better since one of my friends owns a Piper! She's a sweetheart!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like both of those names too... I don't think you can lose either way! Ha ha, I don't know how much that helped!

Tomorrow is gotcha day!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Two more names that have been thrown into the ring now:

Mango
Luna


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Mango is a cute name


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Our first puppy, Today is the day! Hope it all goes well and can't wait to see some photos of your new baby home with you.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube - Shandy/Rodney Puppies at 7 weeks

I can't seem to get the video to embed, how did I do that last time? Anyway, here is the latest video of the puppies. Not sure which one is Molly as their collars are hidden under their hair.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It's gotcha day for you, Our First Puppy! Congrats and I cannot wait for pictures and updates!

I really like both of those, too typercy. Especially Luna!

Molly's Mum- Great Video! They are so big!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We made it home! Loka seems to be adjusting well, she's following both of us around pretty much wherever we go. Some issues with potty training - our peeing record is 5-2 (for the bad guys... :doh, so we're working on that. Her schedule was off a little bit yesterday because of our 3 hour drive, so we think that might be part of the problem. Her eating and drinking schedule was really thrown off so it took her about 1.5 hours after she ate and drank to go potty! So much for that idea that puppies go to the bathroom 10-15 minutes after eating or drinking!  Hopefully we figure that one out soon - we have time off now but it won't be so easy to wait an hour and a half to potty when we are working!

Pictures to come soon!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad that you got home alright! I hope for more updates about Loki! Let us know how she does! Please post pictures as soon as you can!!

I have more pictures for everyone! My favorite boy is the black striped collar so far. Yvonne said that she does have him in mind for me (but she still needs to wait for the temperament test to be sure!) She also said that he is a very sweet boy <3 They were 6 weeks old yesterday! Only 2 weeks to go!





























This boy is my favorite below <3


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Loka Pictures*

Rainheart, you're little one is so cute! The countdown is on for you!

Here's a few photos of Loka from yesterday. She is already in love with her duck! Best $5 toy for sure. And she constantly lays down froggy leg style, which is super cute. I think we're definitely in puppy love! :smooch:


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

typercy said:


> Two more names that have been thrown into the ring now:
> 
> Mango
> Luna


Well, you know I think Mango is a great name! lol

Luna is sweet too. I always find that the baby tells you their name too. When Mango came home, a lot of the potential names on our list were crossed off--more and more as we got to know her.

One name that was on our list that I loved was "Banzo" as in garbanzo bean. Color was right and I adore them, but the character of that name would only fit a certain baby. Our Maine **** cat was named long before she came to us, "Darby". But as soon as the queen settled in, we knew she was "Murphy Brown", and "Murph" she stayed.

All your choices are sweet but feel different from each other--so maybe she'll let you know

Not much longer... BTW, I'm still thinking that I love Mango all the more because we had to wait through gestation and those early weeks, so the waiting time was soooo worth it!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is too cute! I'm so happy for you all! I cannot wait for more pictures and stories about your little girl!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

2dollys said:


> Well, you know I think Mango is a great name! lol
> 
> Luna is sweet too. I always find that the baby tells you their name too. When Mango came home, a lot of the potential names on our list were crossed off--more and more as we got to know her.
> 
> ...


I think we have pretty much decided to continue thinking of names until she comes home and then see who she turns out to be.  My wife came up with Mango all on her own. I vetoed it and said "There is already a Chuckanut Mango and she is on the forum!" But my wife really loves that name, so we'll see. We didn't name Josie until we had her for a couple of days and that was definitely the right name for her. (Josie and the Pussycats) I am out of town starting tomorrow in Chicago and then I am home for two days and leave for Atlanta on Sunday morning. When I get back from Atlanta I am heading up to Ken and Wayne's to pick up our girl! Can't wait.

Ty


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that we went shopping on Saturday for toys and supplies. I ordered a wire crate with a divider and some bully sticks. I think we still need a few more chew toys and stuffed animals, not to mention some grooming stuff.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

myfirstpuppy, Loka is so cute, I love her froggy leg style of relaxing so sweet 

Rainheart, beautiful photos and I especially love the ones of the puppies in the leaves. What a wonderful place they have to explore and grow up in.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy, that is so exciting! I still need to get more things too, so don't worry. The one thing I have plenty of is collars, though! I still need grooming things and a divider for our crate (that we have had for years...) 

Thanks! Yvonne takes wonderful pictures!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Marley - 8 weeks from Fort Knox*

Hello
This is Marley, she has been pretty easy in the 4 days we've had her. Don't get me wrong, you have to be on the watch but she's only had 1 accident in the house, seems to have caught on to peeing outside on the grass and she's sleeping in her crate mostly just at night but that's a good thing! I took 2 weeks vacation to settle her in.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello Marley, what a pretty face she has. Sounds like she's a good little girl too


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge, was born on march, 13th, 2011


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl, Marley is so cute! We'll definitely have to arrange a play date, I'm sure the sisters would love to have a little tumble. We've met a little 3 month old Pomeranian who lives next door and he tells Loka when she's being too rough, but it'd be nice for her to play with someone her own size!

Things are going better here (knock on wood!). We only had one accident inside yesterday and like always that was completely our fault. She's started to figure out she can trade pee and poop outside for delicious liver treats, so that's working alright. AND she slept for 6.5 hours last night in her crate with hardly any whining (about 30 seconds all night!). Wahoo!  We could hardly believe our luck - here's hoping that continues! :crossfing

Some of you are getting pretty close to gotcha day - Good luck this weekend and enjoy your little fluffy bundles!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, I just saw the picture of Cambridge - adorable! Quite the hiding spot there!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Meet Frankie (formerly Marley)*

We've changed her name again, hopefully we will stick with this one - I think we have tried out 4 names in 4 days!!

Frankie is 8.5 weeks old, born March 12, 2011.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Jersey girl, your pup is beautiful! I Hope you pick and name that sticks with her soon, too! Welcome to the board!

Cambridge is beautiful! I cannot wait for more pictures of her!

Just 11 more days to go for me!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Frankie looks so much like her sister! What a cutie (although I might be a bit biased ). And they clearly share a love for sticks...


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Cambridge, was born on march, 13th, 2011


Such a cute photo of Cambridge, looks like she's going to be your little helper around the house


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

The two sisters are very pretty, nice to see their natural retrieving instinct showing 

We have one more day to wait! Hubby is puppy proofing our garden today. There are a few gaps under the fence in places that need blocking up.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see Baby Molly !!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly's Mum, that is so exciting! I cannot wait! How long is your drive?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Not too far Rainheart, it's about 45 minutes away


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, wow, that's great for you and Molly  I'm so excited for you and your family!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

We've had a fantastic day today, Molly is a little gem and has grown so much since we saw her last. I have taken so many photos and the children had the most wonderful surprise to come home after school and see Molly here already.

I have a gallery Leonie Album - Members Gallery with more photos in but here is one to share, I don't want to overload the thread with lots of photos. I'll be uploading more photos during the weekend so check back if you want to see more.


----------



## Doryann (May 12, 2011)

Molly's mum - Great pictures!! Molly is beautiful!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Molly's Mum, Molly is so cute! Congrats!

Loka found a stick today and was quite pleased with herself. I just had to share.

Anyone else see the resemblance to Frankie?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly is a doll! Congrats on your gotcha day! The other pictures are wonderful!!

Loka looks like she's really enjoying life with that stick!

I got my puppy packet in the mail today! 9 more days to go!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> Molly's Mum, Molly is so cute! Congrats!
> 
> Loka found a stick today and was quite pleased with herself. I just had to share.
> 
> Anyone else see the resemblance to Frankie?


Loka and Frankie look alot alike! When we were there picking our pup, 3 out of the 4 were very similar, not much differences at all temperament or looks. They do love sticks!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> I have a gallery Leonie Album - Members Gallery with more photos in but here is one to share....


Molly is gorgeous!! And you've got some _gorgeous_ pics of her in that album!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Dexell1827 said:


> Molly is gorgeous!! And you've got some _gorgeous_ pics of her in that album!


Thanks Elizabeth


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Loka's Mum, that is a big stick for such a little dog  Isn't she a sweetheart


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Well last night was interesting! Molly hates her crate  But I'm sure she'll get used to it if we persevere. She howled and cried and threw a wobbly for 2 hours before finally settling. Poor baby got herself so worked up and managed to get sick. After the first hour I took her outside again just to make sure she wasn't desperate for a toilet break. I didn't make a fuss or anything, just took her straight outside, she had a quick wee and then straight back into her crate. I removed the top layer of her bedding as it was sicked on and she had the underneath mattress to sleep on. After another hour she settled and such a good girl made it through to 5am. After a toilet break I put her back in for another hour but she once again howled on and off. When she went quite the last time I got up for the day and let her out. I think we'll do some work today on giving her some treats in her crate so she can get used to it on and off for short periods without the door being closed.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> Well last night was interesting! Molly hates her crate  But I'm sure she'll get used to it if we persevere. She howled and cried and threw a wobbly for 2 hours before finally settling. Poor baby got herself so worked up and managed to get sick. After the first hour I took her outside again just to make sure she wasn't desperate for a toilet break. I didn't make a fuss or anything, just took her straight outside, she had a quick wee and then straight back into her crate. I removed the top layer of her bedding as it was sicked on and she had the underneath mattress to sleep on. After another hour she settled and such a good girl made it through to 5am. After a toilet break I put her back in for another hour but she once again howled on and off. When she went quite the last time I got up for the day and let her out. I think we'll do some work today on giving her some treats in her crate so she can get used to it on and off for short periods without the door being closed.


Just wondered if you have the crate beside your bed? We have a smaller one beside our bed for Frankie to sleep in until she's housetrained then she won't be crated at night and honestly she has not whimpered more than 2 minutes. Now after 1 week she sleeps all night, and will also go into her other crate in the kitchen during the day and settles right down.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The first few nights are the worst in the crate, so I am sure she will come around. I will be feeding Beamer his meals in his crate, and giving him stuffed kongs/treats in there. I hope the next few nights go better. 

Oh, also, I have Beamer's crate in my room.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am planning on starting Baby J off in a crib next to my bed and then put her food and toys in her crate for the first couple weeks so she gets used to it. Any thoughts on that ? Sorry , I know I am in the wrong month, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Molly's Mum, I feel your pain! Things are getting a bit better at this end, so don't worry, you'll get through it! Hopefully in a few days I'll be able to tell you that everything is going great, and how we got through it. Until then, it seems like you're doing the right things although I know sometimes it feels like you're not!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Claire's Friend- Is it an actual baby crib? I might be worried she would chew up everything in there, but I have no idea what it looks like. I wish you luck going this route!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pleased to say that last night was much better. Molly doesn't hate her crate anymore  We fed her some small treats (cooked chicken chopped into very small pieces) on and off yesterday in her crate but left the door open so she could go in and out as she pleased. Last night she cried just a few times and then settled straight down for bed. After her toilet break in the garden she settled again very quickly and we got up at a more respectable hour of 6.30 this morning.

Some more photos of Molly. She wasn't sure what to make of an ice block, but soon started licking it.










I'm also beginning to see which toys are her favorite


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of lovely puppies

I also have a new addition; born 22 March.

We brought Brona home last week at 7 weeks. So far she has been great although she hated her crate too at first

I've tried to attach a photo but not sure if it will work.

Eileen


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Molly's Mom -
Great to hear Molly had a better night! I'm up with Frankie now as she gets up around 6 a.m. but when you said Molly got up at 6:30 I didn't realize you are in the UK (it's not 6:30 here yet but almost). I am in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Molly's Mum! I'm so glad to hear that things got better for you last night!

I'm also very happy to tell you all that Loka not only didn't whine at all last night, she also slept from 11:30 until 7:30! My fiance and I both woke up, immediately looked into her crate to see if she hadn't escaped during the night, and she was just sitting there calmly. What a good girl! I'm not sure how someone replaced our dog without us noticing, but that was nice! 

Just a tip for anyone having crate troubles, we've found that the last two nights Loka really settles quickly when we have a fan on and pointing at her. I'm not sure if she's too hot or the noise just settles her, but either way it's worked well so far (knock on wood...). :crossfing


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, Benlora, Brona is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's great news about Loka and Molly sleeping in their crates so well! I am very pleased to hear this and hope that Beamer will be the same way!

Benlora, welcome to the thread! Brona looks like a sweetheart! I'd love to see more pictures of your baby.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Frankie's Progress*

We brought Frankie home last Saturday so in just over a week and at 9 weeks of age she is sleeping in her crate at night (sleeping thru) and will go in her crate in the kitchen without a fuss. She is also walking awesome on a leash now, has started to learn some commands (sit, down) and best of all she has only had 1 accident in the house the entire time so I think we are very lucky with this little girl so far. She does have her moments of play biting and jumping and grabbing pant legs so we are working on that but from what I read on here this passes in a few weeks time. It's a busy time, I'm so glad I took 2 weeks off work to get her adjusted. Hope all of you March babies are doing awesome too! :wavey:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am glad to hear that Frankie is adjusting well! I'd love to see more pictures of your girl.

Just one more week until gotcha day for me!!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I'm in Atlanta all week and then I get to go pick up our new little girl! Can't wait. We are all set for her at home. Crate is ready, toys, food dishes, leash....oh wait...I still need a collar! I guess i can get one here in Atlanta and take it home with me. I will be making an appt with our Vet this week too, so we get her in right away after she comes home. So excited. It's been almost 9 years since we brought a puppy home. I'm working from home the first week she is home and then my wife will be done with her temp job and able to be home full time with her. That's the great thing about having a wife who only works when she wants to.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I have some more photo from the weekend and today. Let me know if anyone is on dial up and doesn't want lots of photos, I could post a link instead if it causes anyone problems 

Molly stealing one of my daughter's cuddly toys










Grrrr, look at my sharp little teeth, I'm a scary monster! 










Playing with the brush










Such cute little paws


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Eileen, Brona looks so sweet I love her little face 

typercy, it sounds like you're all organised and ready to go. I found choosing a collar really difficult as there is so much choice. It sounds like you have everything organised with your work and your wife not working soon. Molly loves being with me, she follows me everywhere so your puppy will really enjoy having company all the time, they are such friendly dogs who love companionship. Our vet said to me today that I must practice leaving Molly for short periods on her own otherwise they can suffer separation anxiety especially with families who have someone home nearly all the time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy, you are all set to go!! That is so exciting! Gotcha day is creeping up on both of us! I just went out and bought food today for Beamer!

Molly looks like such a sweet girl! I agree with the separation anxiety thing. I work at a vet, so I will be taking Beamer with me, but he will be in the back by himself for parts of the day.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just spoke with Ken at Chuckanut. I will be picking our girl up on Sunday at noon! Can't wait. I asked him to email me a recent picture and he said he would try to get something to me. I will post if he does.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge was born march 13th


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is cambridge, march 13 birth date.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Cambridge.... What a great name. Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy- that's great news! That will be about the time I will pick up Beamer. I cannot wait for pictures. I think I found out which one I'm getting, but I am waiting for conformation just to be sure.

Cambridge is beautiful!! Please share more pictures of her!

Sorry I have not been on too much the past few days. Our power went out the other day and our internet is not working so I am having to use the internet elsewhere (which is rare).


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just made the Vet appointment for our new little girl. Monday morning at 9:00 am. They asked what her name is and I was like...uh.... No name yet....lol


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

We still don't know which one we are getting because after we visited them and took pictures, the pups ripped their colored collars off and they gave them new collars which aren't the same as the old ones....But we're getting green. Maybe we should name her Midori-pronounced me-door-ree. (green in Japanese) And we could just call her dory.


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Ty!

Almost time! Woot!

Mango was green, too. Midori is super cute and dory makes a great nickname. Can't wait to see her.

Lee


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I like Midori too! It sounds really cute!! I cannot wait for pictures of your pup!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Not long to go for some of you, roll on the weekend!! 

Here are a couple of video clips of Molly playing yesterday. We've had her a week today 

YouTube - ‪Molly Playing‬‏

YouTube - ‪Molly Playing‬‏


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Those video's are wonderful, Molly's Mum! It seems like she is adjusting well to your home! 

It's just 2 more days until gotcha day!! It's almost bedtime, so almost one day left to wait!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Ditto about the videos Molly's Mum! So cute!

Good luck with your gotcha days this weekend everyone! I hope you get some sleep before hand! :


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Videos of Molly!

My 14 year old daughter and I are making the 4 hour drive to pick up our little girl tomorrow. Anyone have any suggestions for where to let her pee on the long drive home? I don't want to expose her to anything since she isn't fully vaccinated yet, but I know she will need to relieve herself multiple times on the drive.

BTW, she is 8 weeks old today!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Typercy - Have fun tomorrow! When we picked up Loka we found a turn off at a cell phone tower where no one seemed to go. So we stopped there and let her have a pee and a bit of a romp so she'd be settled for the rest of the ride. Maybe you can find something like that.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy, I am having the same dilemma. We are making the 6 hour trip tomorrow, and I guess we will stop somewhere that seems like not many dogs venture. I am so worried about parvo.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope everyone's day goes good today. Sorry I can't offer advice about where to stop for toilet breaks as our journey home was fairly short. I'm sure you'll all work something out though.

Molly has settled in at home really well. She has learnt to sit on command and yesterday I started teaching her to "shake paw". We're also practicing with walking on a lead. Here are a few more photos of Molly from during the week.

Playing with the Kong Wobbler









Ice cube









Drying off after helping water the garden









Chilling out infront of the warm cooker









Watching a video playback









First bone


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, I love these pics of Molly! She is so cute!

Rainheart and Ty, I know you both must be busy enjoying the new babes, but please post pics soon.

Ty--I'm just dying to know how things went!

Lee


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We are back and Beamer has been wonderful! I'm sorry, but I can only post a picture or two of him after this. More will come tomorrow. He made the 6 hour ride like a champ! I cannot believe how wonderful this boy is already! Pictures to come.

Molly's pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pictures from Gotcha day! Sorry for the poor quality, they were taken on my phone.

Me and Beamer!









The 6 hour trip back. He slept almost the whole way, and we only had to stop twice for him to use the bathroom!














































We are all worn out and going to bed. It has been a long day, but he has been a joy so far!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh Beamer is a little sweeheart, bless him for being so good and sleeping a lot of the way home. He's going to keep you so busy but it will be so much fun. I'm looking forward to seeing many more photos


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is a video clip of Molly helping me to wash the floors last night 

YouTube - ‪Molly helps to wash the floors‬‏


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

We also made it back yesterday. It was a total of 8.5 hours for the whole trip, but so worth it. We still have not named her though...  She did fantastic in the car. Like she has been riding in a car for years. I am working on getting the pictures posted, stay tuned. She is very smart and did wonderful last night. She cried only when she had to go outside, which was every three hours or so. Only one accident yesterday after we got home, and that was my fault. Going to the Vet at 9:00 this morning for her first visit. Can't believe she is finally home!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart-Beamer is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Typercy, thank you and I am glad you and your little girlie are home safe! I cannot wait for pictures! Congratulations!

Haha, that video of Molly is wonderful!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Quick pic for now, more in a bit.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful!! I cannot wait for more!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hi girls, I'm peeking in on your thread because the excitement that has lead up to the arrival of these new Goldens has really put a smile on my face  Congrats to all the new Goldens and their new Moms to.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

typercy, your little pup is so cute, I just want to pick her up and give her a cuddle! So pleased you and Rainheart both have your puppies now, those last few days are so hard to wait through. Now the fun begins  

ps, typercy, hurry up and think of a name for her


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are a few more....


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got back from the vet. She is 8 weeks and 2 days now and weighs 13.4 lbs. Vet said she looks great. She is so sweet. Sleeping at my feet right now.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful! What a sweetheart! She's really big, Beamer is only 8.6 lbs.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Wow, she is beautiful! What a sweetheart! She's really big, Beamer is only 8.6 lbs.


Our breeder said this entire litter was "substantial". I was shocked at how much she had grown since we saw her four weeks ago. Maybe we should name her Rollie Pollie..hehe.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She seems like such a sweetie! I'm sure she'll do just fine with you all. I hope you pick out a name for her soon!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, she is gorgeous. I love the little wrinkled up nose in the first photo


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

She is not afraid of sleep...lol


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> ps, typercy, hurry up and think of a name for her


I know!! I still want Piper. Wife wants Luna. Kids keep changing their minds. We are going to have a family meeting tonight and hopefully make a decision.

The cat is still not sure what to think. I think she is a little pissed off to be honest.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Typercy and Rainheart, both of your pups are SOOO cute! Congrats on the new additions. Enjoy the ride!! And always remember to post more pictures!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

typercy said:


> Our breeder said this entire litter was "substantial". I was shocked at how much she had grown since we saw her four weeks ago. Maybe we should name her Rollie Pollie..hehe.


Yay! Puppy at home, at last! I'm glad that trip is over for you and you've got her at home. She's so cute! Mango was 10 pounds at 7 weeks. But your puppy girl does look big. I remember being so surprised at how big they were at pick up age--not so "little puppies".

I can't believe Mango is almost 9 months (on Wednesday), the time has just flown. Take a million pictures because it is so shocking how fast it goes. Do you have a puppy preschool near you? At 8 weeks, we started going and it was so great for socialization, handling, and bite inhibition (plus it was so fun to spend an hour a week with a bunch of puppies!)

Have fun!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

2dollys-

We are so excited to finally have her here. She is adjusting VERY well and seems to be very comfortable with us. I'm surprised she didn't have separation anxiety last night after being with so many other dogs her whole life. I don't know if there is a puppy preschool close by. I'll have to look into it. Boy does she love Bully Sticks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I took a bunch of pictures of my little guy yesterday. I'll have to upload them later! His personality is really coming out!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

FINALLY....We have a name..... Piper! Registered name will be "Chuckanut's Charmed One" After having her here for a day and a half and getting to know her, 3 out of 4 of us agree that she is Piper. (Plus my vote counts for more  )


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

YAY!! I love the name Piper!! That's perfect for her!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Piper is a lovely name  And her registered name is really nice too


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

She will sleep just about anywhere. I took this just a minute ago.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> Piper is a lovely name  And her registered name is really nice too


Thanks! We really like the name Molly too, but our neighbors have a black lab named Molly, so we decided not to go that route.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm finding it really difficult to keep Molly entertained in our garden and dying to get her out for walks. The vet has said not until a week after her second round of vaccinations which is another two weeks away. I do carry her out to places, we visited the pet store this morning, but she is heavy and we can't go far. Well today the weather has been lovely so I got an old jam pan out and filled it with water. Molly had great fun putting her paw into the water and picking out baby apples from the water which have fallen from our apple trees. I must get a paddling pool for her but I think one of those inflatable ones won't stand up to her sharky teeth for very long.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is a doll! What great pictures and she looks like she is having a great time in the water!

Beamer now has his own facebook page! I will probably keep this much more updated than uploading pictures here, so please like him!!

Login | Facebook


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Gee, I don't think he has enough toys. Poor little guy :


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, that's not even all of them. I should take a picture of his collection so far.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie (formerly Frankie)*

I am feeling kinda crazy telling you that we have changed Frankie's name again - FINAL name - Kenzie!
She just didn't feel like a Frankie and everyone she would meet thought it was a boys name so this is it. I'm attaching a few recent pics - 10 weeks old, 19 lbs. She's doing great!!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww. Kenzie is adorable and I LOVE her name!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Love that name too.. What a sweetie!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Couple of new pics


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper slept all night last night! She woke up at 5:00 am, but I will take it!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw these pictures, they are great! I am glad she slept through the night! Beamer was close, he slept until 4 am, went potty, back to bed until 6:30. He is adjusting to his crate very well.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely photos of Kenzie, Piper and Beamer  It won't be long and your puppy will make it through to the morning. Molly makes it to 6am or 6.30am most mornings now.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is good news! He is improving every night, so I hope tonight is even better!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just added some more pictures from today! 

Beamer the Golden | Facebook


----------



## odough5 (May 17, 2011)

*Born March 21*

Willa is truly a spring puppy! I looked up the word 'spring' in different languages, but none of the words sang quite like 'Willa" did when we said it. We live in Southern Oregon, where we are experiencing rain right now and she is a kick to watch in the rain...she really 'spings' into action, prancing about!:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the thread! I can't wait for more pictures of Willa


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I went to my first puppy class today (AKC STAR puppy classes). No pups allowed at the first one, which was disappointing, but understandable. I got a lot of good information (and a lot I already knew about).

Beamer already has the hang of sit and come. We are working on watch me and down at the moment.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so cool that Beamer is learning so quickly. Such a smart boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

odough5 said:


> Willa is truly a spring puppy! I looked up the word 'spring' in different languages, but none of the words sang quite like 'Willa" did when we said it. We live in Southern Oregon, where we are experiencing rain right now and she is a kick to watch in the rain...she really 'spings' into action, prancing about!:


It's a good thing I have my own puppy on the way, you are close enough for me to come steal that sweet little girl. What a face, she is adorable !!! I love her name too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

typercy said:


> That is so cool that Beamer is learning so quickly. Such a smart boy!


He is a very smart boy, and very eager to please!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper slept all night until 5:20 this morning! Getting better every day!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that is great news! Beamer woke me up 2 times last night (then awake for good at 6:30). I hope he gets better like Piper!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

What a good girl Piper is to make it nearly all through the night. Won't be long and all the puppies will be sleeping right through. Molly woke at 6am this morning but was probably my fault as I forgot to lift her water last night and she had a big drink around 10pm. I also had to adjust her collar today as it's become a little small for her, shows just how much she's grown in this last week. She's been an angel today with very little mouthing and lots of gentle play. I can't wait to start puppy classes with her but we aren't allowed to go until her second round of vaccinations are done so we start on the 8th June.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just in the last day or so, I have seen a huge change in Piper's confidence and playfulness. She used to get tuckered out quickly, but now has some stamina! She's asleep in her crate with the door open right now. I'm glad she is finally going in there on her own and not afraid to be in there. Our last Golden, Josie, wouldn't go in her crate on her own to save her life.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Puppy classes will be great for Molly!

I have noticed the same with Beamer, typercy! His true personality is really starting to shine. He is also going in his crate willingly; I feed him all his meals in there as well as kongs. 

Beamer slept until 6:15 this morning!! I am so proud of my boy! He probably won't do that tonight, since he had a drink at about 9 (because I was gone for 2 hours). Today I also had my first day back to work since I picked him up. He gets to come with me, and wasn't too happy with me. I think he will learn to be quiet, which is my goal. Everyone likes seeing him, and loves my little boy. Off to work until 1 tomorrow as well then a long weekend.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart-Yesterday I meant to tell you happy birthday for Beamer. 2 months! That is so cool you can take him to work with you! My co-workers have begged me to bring Piper to work, but it's just not possible unless I don't plan on working! I told them they are welcome to come visit her at my house.

Way to go, getting Beamer to sleep until 6:15. Piper woke up at 4:40 this morning, but I think that was because she went outside to potty too early last night, and I don't take her water away at night either. She has access to water 24/7. Have a great long weekend!

Ty


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Last night we filled the bathtub up with water and let Piper swim around in it. She had a blast! She splashed a lot and made a big mess, but it was fun. Once we drained the water and actually gave her a bath, she was less than thrilled. I guess we'll have to work on that.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie getting big!*

Kenzie is 11 weeks old today and we took her to the vet for her 2nd shot and a checkup and she is very healthy and getting big! at 8 weeks she was 13 lbs 1 oz and now 3 weeks later she is 20 lbs 6 oz! She gained 50% of her weight in 3 weeks. So glad we can now start puppy classes with her!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I love reading all of the update on the pups! It seems like everyone is adjusting nicely. I'm so glad to hear that everyone is having so much fun with their pups!

We took Loka (who is 11 weeks today too!) in to be weighed at the vet yesterday, and she is 18lbs 4oz now! She was 12lbs 6oz when we got her, so only a little smaller than her sister Kenzie.

Here's a few updated photos. I can't believe how much she's grown in 3 weeks.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

typercy said:


> Rainheart-Yesterday I meant to tell you happy birthday for Beamer. 2 months! That is so cool you can take him to work with you! My co-workers have begged me to bring Piper to work, but it's just not possible unless I don't plan on working! I told them they are welcome to come visit her at my house.
> 
> Way to go, getting Beamer to sleep until 6:15. Piper woke up at 4:40 this morning, but I think that was because she went outside to potty too early last night, and I don't take her water away at night either. She has access to water 24/7. Have a great long weekend!
> 
> Ty


Aww, thanks so much for wishing him a happy 2 months! I took him to work again this morning, and he is still not very happy, but he needs to learn to be quiet back in his cage while we are working. I think you should take Piper over to your work while you can still hold her!

Beamer got me up twice last night, a backstep from yesterday, but that's alright. I am still taking his water up at around 7 or 8 at nights because he does drink a lot. I am glad that Piper can have her water all the time! You have a great weekend too! I am happy to spend it with my boy!

I am glad that Piper went swimming (in a bathtub, at least!) I need to give my boy another bath, but I am glad that she enjoyed it (not the bath.)


That is wonderful news about Kenzie! Sounds like you will have a lot of fun doing puppy classes with her! She's growing like a weed!!


Wow, Loka looks great! She is also growing into a big girl! Love her pictures! I am glad that everyone is doing well!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I forgot to ask everyone how training is going. Loka knows sit, down, paw, Bang! (you're dead), and high five. We're working on stay and leave it. Any advice for any other fun (and useful) things we should work on? What are all of you working on right now?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer knows sit and come and drop it (kind of). We are working on down and watch me. 
There is a lot I'd like to do, but I've only had him for 5 days. 

I will teach him shake, high five, stay, and leave it. I would also love to do Bang, Bang! and roll over. Also get it (by picking up toys and bringing it to me). 

I've been using treats and toys as a reward, depending on what we are working on.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 11 weeks*

These pics were taken yesterday - 11 weeks and 20 lbs. 6 oz. (had her vet visit and got her 2nd shot). Kenzie is trying to figure out her Kong Wobbler but hasn't managed to do that yet  however she LOVES her new duck with 16 squeakers in it! She sure loves her squeaker toys.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute photos of Kenzie  And 16 squeakers!! Wow, Molly would love that toy too, she's nuts about anything that squeaks.

As far as training goes Molly knows sit, down, shake paw. She's doing well with walking on a lead inside the house and in the garden. We're playing lots of fetch games and she's beginning to bring the toy back to me. I'm letting her keep the toy until she's ready to give it up but I will start working on her giving the toy to me quite soon. We're also practicing stay. Puppy classes start in a couple of weeks so we're looking forward to that. Also doing lots of grooming, brushing teeth, looking at ears, paws etc.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great pictures of Kenzie! I have debated getting Beamer one of those kinds of toys! I also need to pick up a Kong wobbler for buster cube at some point.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Today we are taking Piper to my Aunt and Uncle's for my Grandma's birthday party. They have a 12 year old Golden named Forrest. Should be fun! Piper is doing so well. She is such a good puppy and learns so quickly. Accidents seem to be a thing of the past. (Knock on wood) Hope everyone else enjoys the Holiday!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I just had to share... Loka had her first taste of watermelon yesterday!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It looks like Loka loved her watermelon slice! Beamer hasn't had any people food or table scraps, and I hope to keep it that way for as long as possible!

I hope Piper had a great time at your Aunt's house and behaved herself around Forrest!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like a fun day out for Piper, hope you all enjoyed yourselves 

Loka really enjoyed the watermelon didn't she


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

The 11 week old pictures are breaking my heart!!!! They are already losing their "puppiness".... .....but they are still precious....just hate to see them looking grown up already.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer is certainly growing! He is already much taller and his face has changed in the almost 2 weeks that I've had him!

We had our first puppy class on Wednesday that Beamer could come to; he really seemed to enjoy it! He is the youngest in the class, but I think he is doing quite well. 

He is coming to work with me everyday that I have to go, and we are socializing him as much as possible (that I can with his current vaccines).

I will add more pictures to facebook soon!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

*Beckett*

Meet Beckett...he was born March 16th. We brought him home nearly 4 weeks ago and he has been a wonderful addition to our family. It's great to see the pics and read about the adventures of the other pups born in March.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely to see all the other March puppies.

Brona is 11 weeks old today (her birthday was 22nd March).

She has settled in really well and is particularly getting on well with our other golden Logie. 

Some photos attached - hopefully.

Eileen


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Beckett and Brona are both so cute! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems like I haven't been on here in awhile. Piper is doing great and has really learned a lot. She is so smart! I will have to take some new pictures today to post. We have a vet visit at 9:30 this morning.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the March 2011 thread Wendy O, Beckett looks like a real little sweetheart, he is a day older than my Molly


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Brona and Logie look like they're best of friends, such sweet photos of them both


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope it all goes well at the vet this morning for Piper  Look forward to seeing some more photos. I posted some photos of Molly in the picture section of the forum, and also a video of her but I'll link it here so it's easy for you all the find if you want to watch it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/98356-molly.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/98360-molly-8-12-weeks.html

Molly is over all her vaccinations now so we can take her out for proper walks. This morning was the park and a coffee at the cafe (outside on the benches). She really enjoys her walks but it takes a long time because there're so many smells to sniff out.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Molly is adorable! I am envious of your picture-taking skills. I tried to take some photos of Beckett last night and it was a disaster. Every time I get the camera out, he tries to smell/bite it if I am near him. If I'm further away - he has to come and investigate, so the moment I was trying to capture is gone. What's your secret?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Wendy  I've started to teach Molly "stay", she hasn't quite got it yet but it's sort of there. With taking the photos she'd stay for a few seconds and then come up to me if I took too long. Sometimes she'd stay just long enough for me to take a couple quick paces backward and snap the photo before offering her a treat. Also I kept the shoot very short, about 10 minutes. Have your camera out a lot, at every opportunity. Your puppy will soon get used to the camera being around and start to take less notice of it. Don't be frightened to take loads of rubbish photos, there'll be some gems in amongst the rubbish when you're lucky and get the right moment.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

*A few random pics*

Thanks for your advice Molly's Mum.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie went to Doggy Daycare*

Yesterday we took Kenzie to doggy daycare to try it out and let her socialize and play. She was there from 7:30 a.m. to 2:30 p.m. and apparently had a really great time playing. She was so tired when she came home and slept in this morning and is napping again. I think we will take her once a week. Anyone else try it yet?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome Brona and Beckett!

That is great that Kenzie went to daycare  I haven't tried because we do not have on in my area, but I am glad she had a great time!

Beamer got his Distemper and Lyme vaccines a few days ago, so just two more to go and he will be set for the summer! He is loving coming to work with me everyday and is learning to be very quiet in his kennel. I have a ton of pictures, but I haven't had a chance to upload them yet, but I will sometime today!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 3 months old!*

Kenzie is 3 months old today and we can't figure out where the last 5 weeks have gone! A couple of days ago I weighed her and she was 25 lbs. She's sure gaining weight and doing well. The land sharking has pretty well disappeared now (thank goodness) and she's still a very calm puppy even when she meets new people and new dogs. I'll post updated pictures soon.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 3 month birthday to Kenzie and Loka!!

On another note, I am uploading pictures (and videos) of Beamer as we speak!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kelly then and now: 5 weeks later*

I just want to share Kelly's development, from puppy to dog!
She was born March 17, 2011 in Recife, PE, Brazil. She is Golden from the tropics!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh wow, hasn't Kelly grown! She's a pretty little girl  She has the same birthday as my Molly.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, Kelly is adorable!! Thank you for sharing pictures!

Ok, so here are some updated pictures of Beamer! They are located here!

Log In | Facebook

I also have these videos I posted on youtube! Let me know if they don't work.





















Enjoy!

Beamer is 11 weeks old today!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pictures and videos of Beamer! 

Here is a picture of the 95% completed potty area for Piper


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie and our granddaughter Taylor are best friends!*

Kenzie is 3 months old today.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beamer really has the hang of his kong wobbler, he's a determined little boy getting all those kibbles out. And Sadie, bless her, isn't she a tolerant girl playing so nicely with little Beamer.

Piper has a very posh potty area, looks very nicely organised 

Lovely photos of Kenzie with your granddaughter


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great new pictures of Kenzie!!

Yes, Sadie is quiet tolerant with Beamer now! She didn't used to be, but now she loves having a great playmate! He is playing with his wobbler now and loves it!

Piper's potty area looks great!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey all you March born puppy owners! Just wanted to say I hope everything is going well with your babies.:wavey:

I've been following your thread mostly because of Typercy getting a pup from our breeder. I had to laugh how little you all are posting now that your pups are at home with you! :

Busy? (But it's fun, right?)


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I've been delinquent in posting pictures and updates on Piper. I will try to get something up tomorrow. I just took this picture with my phone, so excuse the poor quality.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Piper grows more each time I see a new photo of her! 

Molly is doing great. She's on antibiotics as she had a UTI but is over the worst of it now and back to her happy old self. We started puppy class last week and that was FUN!! She was so excited to see all these new puppy friends (as they all were) that she wouldn't focus on me or listen to anything I was telling her. Towards the end she settled down a teeny bit and we managed a good sit, down, wait and stay. I'm hoping each week gets less, what's the word....MAD, and she starts to listen better and walk on leash like a sensible puppy. All the puppies were wild though so I don't feel too bad.

I haven't been taking too many photos as we've been working hard on getting out and doing lots of socialising. She's a little nervous of people we don't know so I've been taking her into town to try and get her better used to lots of people walking past her with some of them stopping to say hello. It's strange but some people she's fine with and then others she'll back away from and hide behind me. She's great with dogs she doesn't know and confidently approaches them to say hello.

We've also been working on training and now she knows sit, down, roll over, shake paw, stay, wait, leave it (works most of the time but not always) and she's getting to know stand. I really want to work on "settle" but that seems to be a hard one for her. She also loves to play fetch and now will happily give up the item to me when I ask for it. She loves to hang out in the kitchen with me when I'm cooking and was getting to be a pest by following me every step I made - to the fridge, to the cooker, to the sink etc. So I worked on getting her to rest on a vetbed which I put in the kitchen rather than following me around. She's really getting the hang of this and now lies there politely whilst I'm busy. So much better as I'm not stepping over and potentially tripping over her.

Molly really is turning out to be a super little puppy, she's a quick learner and is so much fun to have around. There's never a dull moment at home! Hope all the other March babies are doing great, keeping you busy and bringing a smile to your day


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, today is Piper's 12 week birthday! Happy Birthday, Piper! I had to go by the Vet, so I took her with me and had her jump on the scale. 20.6 lbs. We are signed up for Puppy Kindergarten. I start this coming Wednesday and then Piper will join me the following Wednesday for the rest of the classes. We will miss one class in July when we are on vacation in San Francisco. Should be fun and hopefully educational for both of us. Piper is doing really well around the house already though. She behaves very well and is easy to be around. We are still working with her on excited greetings of strangers, or people she doesn't see very often. The biggest problem is with children that she can get close to their face if she jumps up. That one is taking us a bit longer to teach. For the most part, she is very sweet and obedient. As much as we love her as a puppy, I think we are all looking forward to the adult Piper.  It's been raining here all day, so photo opportunities are scarce. I will try to get some soon though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am glad to hear both Molly and Piper are doing well (besides Molly's UTI, I hope she gets better!)

Beamer is doing well and weighs about 17.5 lbs (his 12 week birthday is tomorrow!) He is such a joy and wonderful puppy!!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 14 weeks*

Kenzie is 14 weeks today. We took these pictures today so we can remember her colour and how much she darkens as she gets her adult coat. I weighed her and she is 27.5 lbs! She is doing really well, so calm when meeting new people and dogs. Best puppy we have ever had! Hope all your babies are doing well too!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 14 weeks*

Sitting in the "stay" position

I don't know how to turn the picture!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely pics of Kenzie, pleased to hear she is growing and doing well


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Jersey Girl said:


> Kenzie is 3 months old today.


Golden Retrievers and children are the best!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Today is Beamer's 3 month birthday!! I need to take a picture of him later today, boy, he has grown so much in just 4 weeks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a quick note to everyone-
My family and I are leaving for Myrtle Beach in the morning for 1 week. It will be hard to leave my boy here, but he cannot come. Someone I work with will be house sitting for us and Beamer's routine will stay roughly the same (which is good). He will still get to go to work and hang out with everyone there. I will miss him so much!! He will be at least 5lbs heavier when I get back next Wednesday.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Took Tag to the vet last night for his puppy shots and he weighs 28 lbs! Doc said he looks real good but he is going to start his big puppy spurt now so to really watch his weight (which at this point is near perfect, he suggested cutting back about 10%) and be careful of his activities. Even though his mom is a wisp of a thing, Doc thinks Tag is going to go about 75 lbs!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a big guy, cambridge is so small.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How much does Cambridge weigh?


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while - it's been very busy here as we've been house hunting (we're moving in August), and I'm getting ready for med school in the fall, plus having Loka around is always busy of course!

Loka is doing great. We have her last puppy class next week and then we want to move on to the next level right away because we really like our trainer and want to stay with him as long as possible. She's pretty tiny compared to all of the other pups her age - even her sister Kenzie! She was 23.5 lbs on Saturday at 14 weeks. So she'll probably be a bit smaller, more like her mom! 

We went out to our friend's cottage on the weekend, and I thought we'd try out the water. Well I walked in, turned around to coax her in and she was already up to her belly! Before I knew it she was swimming! She seemed to really like the water, and we actually went swimming on Sunday, Monday and Wednesday of this week too. She is a little more hesitant about getting in now, but will get in up to her belly pretty easily. I think we might have a swimmer on our hands! 

The only issue with going swimming that we've encountered was that Loka kept taking bites of sand, even though we kept discouraging her and giving her fun toys to play with. Well, not unexpectedly when we got home she was throwing up for the rest of the evening! :doh: Silly puppy. Thankfully she got it all out between the throwing up and little sand castle poops and we didn't have to deal with any impaction. Scary though! 

We have a YouTube channel for all of Loka's antics. Feel free to check it out! I'll try and update a new video of her swimming as well.

YouTube - ‪lokajandk's Channel‬‏

All of your pups are growing so fast too! Where does the time go? I'm glad to hear that everyone is adjusting and doing well.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are a few updated photos of Loka, including some of her at the beach. It's amazing how scrawny she is when all of her fluff gets wet!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Your pictures are great! Where did you get that car seatbelt? We've been trying to find something for a safer ride in the car. How does Loka like being restrained?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a lovely week away Rainheart, you're going to miss little Beamer but I'm sure he'll be so happy to see you return.

Loka looks like she had a wonderful time at the beach, what a lot of fun for her


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl - I got the harness and seat belt from K9 Outfitters. 

USA K9 Outfitters - Auto, SUV, and Truck Safety Gear

It's a more heavy duty version of the ones you can find at chain pet stores, but I've read some reviews of the pet store ones that aren't that great. We really like it because it has the option of adding on a puppy sized harness to your order for a reduced price when you get the harness and seat belt attachment for your dog's full grown size, so we got it all at once.

Loka doesn't seem to mind being restrained. The first few times I sat in the back seat with her and now she does pretty well when there's no one back there. We just put a blanket down and give her a stuffed Kong or another chewy and that keeps her occupied. The first time I put the harness on her she collapsed and looked up at me like I had removed her legs, but she quickly figured out that she could still move with it on! She doesn't love the process of getting the harness on, but once she's in she immediately forgets about it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 15 weeks tomorrow*

Kenzie was at the vet today for her 3rd set of shots and I couldn't believe she weighed in at 30 lb. 8 oz. She has gained 10 pounds in the past 4 weeks since her last vet visit. All is going well, she's doing great but our vet wants us to change her food to one not so high in protein. We are starting Level 1 Obedience on Sunday afternoon. These puppies sure to keep us busy don't they? Hope all the rest of you March babies are doing well.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe Kenzie is 30lbs already!! It sounds like she's growing well! Please tell her Happy 15 Week Birthday from Loka and her family!

Loka actually didn't gain any weight this week  and we were really worried. Thankfully our vet said she's looking good and she's not worried at this point just because Loka had such a busy week last week. From Friday to Sunday we were at the cottage, then Monday we went to the beach (and had the sand adventure... I'm sure the puking didn't help with gaining weight :doh, Tuesday was puppy class, so she always gets lots of exercise there, and Wednesday we went to a swimming pool in our neighbourhood that had a Dog Day for a little more water time. So she was a busy puppy! She's been napping more this week, so she's definitely catching up. Right now she's 23.5 lbs, and still eating like a little horse! Here's hoping she puts on some more weight this week, otherwise I will be very worried! She's still eating, acting and eliminating normally so I'm trying to relax. First time Momma worries! 

How big are all the rest of the March pups? I'd bet they're all growing fast!

Here's a quick photo of Loka, just for fun. This is her impressed face... 

Despite "the Look" she actually does really well in the bathtub. The trick is to spray her in the face with the shower nozzle... What a nut! :crazy:


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper turned 13 weeks yesterday. She is about 25lbs. I haven't weighed her recently, so that is somewhat of a guess. She is doing great and goes to her first puppy kindergarten class this Wednesday.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper is 13.5 weeks old and doing great. Here is a quick pic I took with my phone a couple hours ago. She always finds the biggest stick she can and carries it all over the yard and then settles down and chews on it. She is too funny.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great picture of Piper! I saw that one on facebook!

Molly's Mum- thanks so much! We just got back tonight and I couldn't stand being away from my boy for a whole week! I am just glad that he didn't seem to mind too much. We made it back in time for our next to last puppy class and our last one is next week (with the test). Beamer is doing wonderfully! He is 20.5 lbs at 13 weeks and tomorrow he is going in for his next to last set of shots. My vet has been wanting to flush his tear duct for awhile and we will do that tomorrow as well since his eye has been so weepy since we got him.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie at 16 weeks, 32 lbs.*

Such a good girl!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Kenzie is so beautiful! She's losing her puppy coat too, and turning about the same shade as Loka. I just can't believe how much bigger she is though! Loka is 11.2 kg now, still just a tiny girl!

I think we'll do a photo shoot today, so I'll try and post some updated photos.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Today is Piper's 14 week birthday! She had her second to last immunizations today and weighed in at 24.7 lbs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Piper!! Beamer turns 14 weeks tomorrow and was 23.4 lbs today!

Kenzie is a beautiful pup! Great pictures!

Here is a recent picture of Beamer and I from his 12 week birthday.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Beamer is catching up with Piper fast! He's going to pass her in weight very soon. My parents came today and brought their dog. Piper is sooo happy to have another pooch to play with!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm starting to get worried about how small Loka is, when I hear how big everyone else's pups are, even the younger ones! We've upped her food again on advice of the vet, so hopefully that helps.

Is anyone else losing their puppy teeth yet? Loka has lost 3 so far, and the new ones are coming in fast! She has two more that are VERY loose, so I'd imagine they'll be gone in the next day or so. They grow up so quick!

No pictures yet... busy day so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> I'm starting to get worried about how small Loka is, when I hear how big everyone else's pups are, even the younger ones! We've upped her food again on advice of the vet, so hopefully that helps.
> 
> Is anyone else losing their puppy teeth yet? Loka has lost 3 so far, and the new ones are coming in fast! She has two more that are VERY loose, so I'd imagine they'll be gone in the next day or so. They grow up so quick!
> 
> No pictures yet... busy day so maybe tomorrow.


I just noticed yesterday that Kenzie has lost at least 2 teeth but I didn't take a real good look.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would not worry about Loka's weight... Beamer was much smaller at 8 weeks (8.6lbs) and has been playing catch-up with everyone. He is still smaller than a lot of the March pups (though born at the end of the month). As long as you feel she is not skinny, I think she will be fine.
How much food does she get? I feed Beamer ~3 cups a day (maybe more if he gets to play with his wobbler). Some days he gets a kong stuffed with frozen caned food too.

Beamer turned 14 weeks today! I cannot believe how big he is! He hasn't started losing any teeth thus far, but I know that he will starting in the next few weeks.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper hasn't lost any teeth yet, but they have definitely lost their sharpness with her chewing on rocks! :doh: I think the weight thing will work itself out. Our last Golden was very small, but she still ended up being a perfect 65 lbs as an adult. I'm actually a little worried that Piper is going to be bigger than 65 lbs as an adult. We'll see.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper did fantastic with the fireworks tonight. It's like a war zone out there and she acts like she can't even hear the fireworks. I'm so glad she isn't all freaked out by the noise. just about everything is legal here, so it is quite noisy. Well, more like extremely noisy. What a good puppy.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been out of commission for the past couple of weeks - computer issues - and was surprised to see the newest pictures of the March puppies. It's amazing how much they have grown in such a short time! Beckett is growing up fast as well - he weighed 28.2 lbs. at his last vet appointment a little over a week ago and I noticed that he has lost his two front teeth . He went swimming for the first time this weekend and he loved it - he was jumping off the back deck of the boat to get into the water with the kids. The weather has been unusually hot so swimming was a welcome relief from the heat. We were at our cabin in the northwoods for the holiday and unfortunately we don't have air conditioning there, so Beckett's favorite place was right in front of the fan.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beckett really looks like he's enjoying that fan  You're right the puppies have grown so much in such a short space of time. I always enjoy seeing update photos so please keep them coming. I took some photos of Molly this afternoon to share here as I haven't had a chance to get my camera out in a while.










Molly practicing her "down stay" in the garden









Molly practicing "wait"


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness - Molly is such a good girl and she's beautiful as well! Beckett is good about waiting when its time to eat - but he's still struggling when there are delicious treats right in front of him. He just can't control himself .


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice to see all the puppies and how different they all are!

Impressed by Molly's training and she is so lovely What are her parents pedigree names?

Brona is 15 weeks today and she is quite gangly. So far she loves mud but not water! She is 13.5 kilos which is almost 30lbs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly, Beckett, Brona, and all the other pups are looking great!! Beamer was 23.6lbs today (up a few ounces from yesterday). He is doing so well at home. 

He graduated puppy class today, too! I am so proud! We did the AKC STAR puppy class. We will do beginners class down at Virginia Tech starting in September.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I posted this in the video section but thought I'd share it here too 

I haven't taken photos in a while but did a short video today showing some of the things Molly has learnt to do. We started learning "on your mat" yesterday with the clicker so that's still very new for us. As she gets more confident I'll start moving the mat further away from us. Her sit and down stays can be longer too (about 15 - 20 seconds) but I kept them short for the video to save on time. "Wait" is a very difficult one for Molly when we're using a tasty treat like today (sausage) so I again kept the wait time very short, if a less tasty treat is used we can make it longer. Hope you enjoy the video


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Molly is doing so well with her training! We've been meaning to make a video of Loka doing her tricks too, so you've provided good incentive to get it done! We're starting "go to your mat" too, also with a clicker - how are you doing it?

Congrats to Beamer on finishing puppy class! That's so exciting! Don't they just grow up so fast? We noticed a huge difference in Loka from the first puppy class until the end. She finished last week and we're starting the next level tomorrow so we'll see how that goes.

Brona is looking so grown up! Was a sweetheart! I'm sure that the water loving will come - I've heard it can sometimes take a while, or it can help if they go swimming with an older dog who loves to swim. Loka is already water crazy - we went to the cottage again this weekend and we let her run around but kept her leash on. All of a sudden she took off and jumped into the water and swam around for about 5 minutes all by herself! We were so surprised, because we always had to coax her in before, but I guess she got over that quick! So I'm sure it will be the same with Brona - before long you'll be wishing she would stop jumping in the water and then running over to you, all pleased as punch because she wants to share shaking off the water with you... :doh:

I love hearing all of the other updates on the pups! I just realized I'm writing quite the novel, but it sounds like everyone is doing well. They grow so fast, and there's nothing quite like having that cute little puppy growing into a great dog right in front of you. As we speak Loka is settled in by my feet (ever my little foot warmer, even when it's 35C...) chewing on her new antler. She's such a great addition to our family.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Loka's Mom, I started by putting a mat down on the floor very close to me and as soon as Molly put a paw onto the mat I clicked and treated. Didn't say anything at this stage, just sat there and looked at the mat and it didn't take Molly long to realise that when she touched the mat she got a click and treat. Then I moved the mat a little further away, not much and did the same again. Then I waited until Molly was right on the mat, not just one paw, before I clicked and treated. Then moved the mat a little further away again. That was the first day, we did it over two sessions each of about 5 minutes. The next day as she was consistently getting on the mat I started to attach the words to the action, soon as she headed towards her mat I'd say "on your mat", click and treat once she was on it. Then I was able to say "on your mat" before she made any move. She'd hesitate a second or two but as I was staring at the mat and saying nothing more she'd get the idea and head over to her mat where I'd click and treat. That took about 5 minutes again. Later on in the day I did the same again but this time asked her to "down" once she got to the mat. She knows down well and did it perfectly. This is the point where I made the video so the mat is still fairly near us. Over the next few days or weeks we'll work on moving the mat further away. I'd like to be able to put the mat anywhere in sight distance and be able to point and say "on your mat" and hope that Molly will learn to go to whatever mat I'm pointing at and lie down. She learnt this very quickly, I was surprised how quickly she got it.

Glad to hear the puppies are doing well and graduating their puppy classes. Our puppy class hasn't gone too well, there's a thread about it in the behaviour section of the forum http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ues/99591-problem-puppy-class-last-night.html. Molly hasn't passed her class but I'm not giving up and do plan to continue her training at another training school which has a class starting in October.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper is 15 weeks old today. Thought I would share a couple of pictures of her playing ball this morning.


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Awwwwwww, piper! So cute!

Happy B'day.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

All these pups are darling and doing so well.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy 4 month birthday to Kenzie and Loka! It's crazy how quickly it's all gone!

And Claire's Friend - Your Baby J is absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your (not so recent anymore!) addition. She also looks as though she's doing very well.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> Happy 4 month birthday to Kenzie and Loka! It's crazy how quickly it's all gone!
> 
> And Claire's Friend - Your Baby J is absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your (not so recent anymore!) addition. She also looks as though she's doing very well.


Kenzie wishes her sister Loka a very happy 4 month birthday today too!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

*I'm such a proud momma today!*

Thanks to the great teaching technique of Molly's Mum, Loka learned "go to bed" in ONE DAY! We did a 5 minute session this morning, and when we did it again this afternoon she added in the lay down all by herself and is now doing it really well, even with me a few feet away! It just amazes me sometimes how quick they learn, and how well the clicker training works. This was our first multi-step "trick" and she caught on really quickly. 

I was just so proud that I had to share with everyone. We'll see tomorrow how well she remembers! Ha ha. Thanks again to Molly's Mum for the great ideas.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, I just noticed those pictures of Piper playing with her ball - so cute!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Molly looks like she is enjoying her training sessions!! 

I love Piper's pictures of her and the ball, very cute! She has gotten so tall!

Happy (belated) 4 month birthday to Loka and Kenzie! I hope it was a grand day!


Beamer is doing very well and is now at 25.5lbs at 15 weeks. We took a trip to a friend who lives 2 1/2 hours away and he slept both there and back all in the same day! I think trips to and from Virginia Tech won't be a problem (since it is a 3 hour trip 1 way). This Saturday we are moving a bunch of furniture into my apartment and I am also taking the GRE for the second time. Who else cannot wait for Harry Potter on Friday?!

Anyway, here are some more recent pictures of Beamer!

Regal (12 weeks)










Goofball









Riding in the car (14 weeks)









On a walk today (15 weeks)









Anyone know why his ears are going through this awkward stage in the last picture? I am going to post a new thread about it...

Beamer and I hope everyone's pups are doing well!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow Rainheart, Beamer is growing so fast! And all I see when I look at him is how cute he is - so I don't even see anything unusual with his ears! Congrats on the good car ride! Luckily Loka seems to do well in the car as well - which will hopefully serve us well when we're driving across Canada in August! :doh: What are we thinking?!?

Here are a few photos of Loka from our few days at the cottage. As you can see, she enjoyed herself quite a bit - fishing, exploring (right after she ate a fish... , smiling, and just enjoying the dock. I have some good video of her fetching in the water and swimming, so I will hopefully get that posted to our Loka YouTube channel soon.


----------



## MyLittleMozzie (Jun 13, 2011)

hey everyone! I love seeing these pics of dogs the same age as Mozzie... they are all getting so big so fast! Here are a couple recent shots of Mozzie playing in the yard... dontcha just love his gracefull sitting position?!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have a question that maybe you can help out with. 

We're moving to a new house in a few weeks, and we took Loka with us yesterday to check it out. She really seems to like it - there's lots of space to run and play, plus a bigger back yard to enjoy. The problem is that this new place has carpet upstairs. Our current place is completely hard wood, and we only have 2 area rugs in an area she only goes in a little bit and never unsupervised. When we went to visit yesterday she went potty outside about 20 minutes before we went in, and then once we got her upstairs she peed on the carpet! I'm not sure what we can do to discourage this, as this was her 1st accident in over a month, and she really seemed to be understanding that outside was the place to go. I've put one of our rugs in the main living area so she can start to get used to the texture of carpet, but it's still not quite the same as the thick carpet in the new place. And although it might be a consequence of new circumstances and new smells, she has been very good about not going to the bathroom in any other new houses or places so I'm not sure what caused the accident this time. 

Now, once we move there Loka won't be spending much time upstairs as it's only bedrooms and we'll likely gate off the stairs except to go up at bed time when she sleeps in our room, or when we can watch her like a hawk. But I still want to be able to make sure that she understands that carpet is not a place to potty - so any help or suggestions would be much appreciated! Anything we can do before we move to help dissuade any problems in the future would be very helpful.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper had her final shots today! She is legal to go anywhere now!! She went on her first walk through the neighborhood tonight and had a blast. She was 29.1 lbs at the vet today. We're heading to SF for a week, so Piper will be staying with some friends. Hopefully she wants to come home when we get back!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what to suggest about Loka and the carpets. The only part of our house that is carpeted is the upstairs which is gated off and Molly never gets to go there apart from when I take her upstairs for a bath. Only thing I can say is never let her on the carpeted areas without absolute supervision all of the time. Enjoy your new home, it sounds lovely especially with a bigger garden for Loka to play in.

Lovely photos of Loka and Mozzie, I always enjoy seeing all the pups growing and changing.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering what all the pups were weighing in at now? 

Loka was exactly 30 lbs on Monday, and she's 18.5 weeks. I think she's going to be pretty tiny, but that's ok with us!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> Hi everyone, I was just wondering what all the pups were weighing in at now?
> 
> Loka was exactly 30 lbs on Monday, and she's 18.5 weeks. I think she's going to be pretty tiny, but that's ok with us!


 
Last Thursday at the vet Kenzie was 33 lbs so I would say Loka is catching up quite good.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

At 16 weeks Piper was 29.1 lbs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Loka sure looks like she enjoys the lake!
Mozzie is looking wonderful, too!

I am so glad that Piper got her final shots! Freedom is so close! I hope you enjoy yourself in SF.

Beamer is doing so well! The only problem we are having is counter surfing, which we are working on. It is hard to break, but he is finally starting to understand what 'off' means. 
He had his final shots yesterday and weighed in at 27.6lbs! I forgot to weigh him today, but he is steadily gaining weight... probably about 1/2 a lb every day or two. Here is a picture of him on his 16 week birthday with his present! I ordered him a collar and an antler too which should be here shortly!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl said:


> Last Thursday at the vet Kenzie was 33 lbs so I would say Loka is catching up quite good.



Wow! I would sure say so! Have you changed Kenzie's food from the First Mate? Maybe that was the difference. Or maybe Loka's just a late bloomer and is racing to catch up with her sister!

All of the pups look so good, and it sounds like they're all growing well too. Beamer looks so grown up in that last picture! I absolutely love the puppy stage but sometimes I'm just so excited to see how they'll all turn out!

Right now it's about +35 C out at 11pm. We don't have air conditioning so we're all sweltering in our house - we can't wait to get into the new place with AC! We've made a little "puppy taco" for Loka - we take an old hand towel or two, dampen them, and throw them in the freezer until they're frozen. Then we wrap it around Loka - she just loves it! She lays in front of the fan with that on and it helps a lot. Just a little tip for anyone who goes somewhere without AC. I sure hope this heat lets up soon... although I know I'll be regretting saying that come winter!


----------



## PrincessFi (Jun 10, 2011)

*Princess Fiona - born March 27th!*

Sorry I am late to the party - I just found this thread! : 

Princess Fiona is a Golden Mix. She was born March 27th, 2011. We got her when she was almost 3 months old, on June 20th. She is a total love bug, and we couldn't be happier with her! We don't know what she is mixed with - our best guess is border collie. Dad was full Golden, and mom was 1/2, which makes her 3/4s GR and 1/4 ?? any guess on breed are welcome!

She is a little on the petite side, weighing in at 24.3 lbs at not quite 4 months old.

Anyway here are some pictures  All of your puppies are adorable!

The day we got her:



















And last weekend:

























With my 2 year old daughter:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow Fiona is adorable! Beamer and Fiona share a birthday!! Fiona is beautiful!

I hope you and Loka try to stay cool! 

We had a nasty storm here on Friday and I just got internet access back. The storm tore a bunch of trees down in my neighborhood (including part of our apple tree) and damaged our deck (from the table flying off of it!)


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy 4 month birthday to Beamer!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy belated 4 month birthdays to Beamer, Piper and Fiona (and any of the other pups I forgot!). They grow so fast!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 20 weeks*

Kenzie is 20 weeks old today and we had her weighed yesterday and she was 38.4 lbs. How does this compare to the rest of the march puppies? We are trying to figure out how big she will get - guess we have to wait and see!! We actually ran into our breeder today at the Waterloo Farmer's market - big surprise because they live and hour and a half away. Kathleen thought Kenzie was doing fabulous and that her body weight was perfect going by her looks, not too fat and that she was really well behaved. She said she's been hearing that from the rest of the litter as well.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper is 18 weeks old today, but I don't know how much she weighs. She seems to be getting bigger every single time I look at her lately!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is Piper just a few minutes ago. 18 weeks today.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

One other thing I meant to mention about Piper. We graduated from Puppy Kindergarten this past Wednesday. She did great and learned very quickly. The last two weeks were agility type things and getting the puppies used to things they don't encounter on a daily basis. We missed the second to last week, so on our last week, we had to do everything. Piper did fantastic and the instructor said she thought Piper would excel at agility if we decided to go that route. Gave me something to think about.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Belated 4 month birthday to Piper! Beamer thanks you for the birthday wish!

Beamer will turn 18 weeks tomorrow! He weighed in at 31lbs yesterday. He looks great and is growing at a good pace. He now gets 3 3/4 cups total to eat a day. I had to up it by 1/4 cup at each feeding. I think he needed it. 

Piper looks wonderful! Congratulations on graduating from puppy class! Beamer and I are going to sign up to do beginners class down at Virginia Tech starting in late August. I can't wait!


----------



## odough5 (May 17, 2011)

Willa is 18 weeks old tomorrow! She weighs 29 lbs. I counted how long it takes her to eat her lunch the other day...10 Seconds!!!

Will try to get a pic of her tomorrow...


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - picture updates (born March 12, 2011)*

I took these pictures of Kenzie last night and thought I would post. Love to see update pics of all your March puppies too!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, look at Kenzie! She is maturing so fast! She has a beautiful face!

Please post pictures of Willa! I have one of Beamer that I will try to post sometime today. Beamer also is a fast eater, so I resorted into putting a huge tennis ball into his dish to slow him down. I also feed him out of his kong wobbler sometimes.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Kenzie is growing up so quickly! I think her and Loka look even more alike now then they did when they were pups. 

I really need to get my camera out and take some more pictures of Loka - that has kind of been on the back burner while we were moving. But we're in our new house now and Loka is adjusting well. She loves her new back yard to play in!

We weighed her today (21 weeks) and she is 33.4 lbs. Growing all the time but still pretty tiny! I think she will end up around her mom Mai-Tai's weight (55lbs). And that's just fine with us!

And just for the record, as always I'd love to see more pictures of all the pups! I imagine they're all growing super fast!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Today we took Tag in for his rabies, final shots, and microchip. He is 48 lbs at 5 1/2 months old. Tomorrow, I have to make him 'official' by getting his county license. He was a very good boy.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Piper is 36 lbs at 19 weeks yesterday.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am still going to try to get pictures of Beamer up, but I am just so busy with school starting back up in 2 weeks. I am moving back down to Blacksburg next Friday and trying to get my affairs in order.

Meanwhile, Beamer is doing very well! He is 34lbs at 4 1/2 months! Still a little smaller than Piper, but I imagine he will catch up with her one of these days!

Wow, Tag is a big boy! I would love to see a recent picture of him!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopefully attached are some recent photos of Brona. She is 5 months on the 22nd and last week weighed 19.3 kilos (42 lbs, I think).

Lovely to see all the other March born puppies

Eileen

[I







MG]http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk377/esi75/dogs6.jpg[/IMG]
<a href="Pictures by esi75 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk377/esi75/dogs2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry I have been MIA the past few weeks, guys! School started Monday. Beamer and I moved into my new apartment last Friday. He is adjusting very well here! We don't have reliable internet right now, but we are getting it on Saturday. Then I'll get some pictures up of Beamer! He is almost 40lbs now!!

Wow, Brona is adorable!! Look how tall!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA for the last few weeks too! We've been busy here - Loka and I flew across the country to Saskatchewan on August 10 to see my family and pick up our new car (!), then on the 16th we did a 8 hour drive (just the two of us) to my fiance's family's house near Calgary. We stayed there for my BIL's wedding, and Loka had an absolute BLAST at the farm - running and playing with her new best buddy, Dodge, a 1.5 year old black lab/basset hound cross (who is the funniest looking dog I've ever seen, but an absolute sweetheart. I will post pictures later.). Maintaining our normal order was tough there sometimes, as my fiance's family doesn't quite understand why we are raising her the way we are, but she did very well. Then the real adventure came! On Sunday the 21st we started our drive back to Saskatchewan, and stayed there for 1 day with my family. Then on Tuesday we continued are drive across the country, all the way to Hamilton, Ontario, where we arrived earlier today! We camped at spots the whole way and Loka did really well. She is a little more clingy than usual now as I think she's a little unsure and tired of moving around so well, but overall she handled the whole experience exceptionally well. She pretty much would just sleep when she was in the car, so we're really lucky.

Last week when we weighed her she was 38lbs. She will likely be 40 lbs in a few days, given her current rate of growth!

I hope all the other pups are doing well. It's back to school for a lot of us out there, so I hope everyone handles the adjustment well.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, we need pictures of Loka! Beamer has caught up with her and was just a little short of 38lbs last Friday!

Here are some recent pictures of Beamer!! (I am finally uploading them, yay!)

16 week birthday









Sleeping on my bed at school (20 weeks)









Go Hokies! Ready for game day!


















Out on our balcony (Beamer loves it out here!)









Beamer's Girlfriend! She is 7 months old (golden!) and lives right next door! What are the odds?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge weighs 39 pds., as of today


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, Beamer is catching up quickly to Cambridge too! Great new picture!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!! I know I haven't posted since BEFORE we were even going to get Wombat, and then I left it so long that I felt kind-of silly popping back up, BUT, everyone's puppy pictures are so cute, I had to come back and chime in again.

Right after we got Wombat we got involved in the Federal Elections here in Canada, which was really busy, and what with house training, the new puppy, and then a busy summer, plus some family health issues...it just never seemed like there was time to come and post. I feel bad about it though, as I was really looking forward to sharing everything about Wombat's training and growing with you guys.

Anyways, I will post a re-cap of how he's doing, and then some pictures from when we got him, to the present! He is doing great, and he's six months today! We love him so much it's unbelievable. My partner and I say to each other on what is practically a daily basis "Don't you just love our boy? Isn't he so great?" I knew I would love him, but I really never knew I would love him THIS much.

After reading about everyone else's training, I feel like maybe we should be doing more/aiming higher, but he consistently does sit, down, wait, let's go, better go now (peeing), come here, stay, shake, leave it, off, look, focus (which are kind-of the same I guess, haha). He's fully house trained, and no longer sleeps in his crate, but sleeps on the floor by our bed. His crate training did go just fine until we decided that we liked having him just out and about in our room at night. We might try to get him back into it though, as he has to take a plane flight in about a month.

We take him to the dog park everyday, which he loves, and he plays with my aunt's Golden Lab, Bewick, all the time. They are best friends and are going to miss one another when we go back to Toronto for me to finish up University. We have taken Womby on a bunch of trips, to the Gulf Islands, where he rode in a ferry, and on a camping/road trip that lasted about four days. He was great on both trips, a real trooper and fun to travel with.

Ok, on to some pictures! It won't allow me to attach too many. The first three are from the day we picked Wombat up. The first are mine and my partner's first time holding Wombat  The last one is Wombat in front of Lake Louise, which he also took a little dip in 

I'll make a new post and attach some more. Sorry again for the long hiatus guys, and by the way, all of your pups are looking AMAZING!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a few more recent ones from our road-trip. He's about 5 1/2 months in these ones  Thanks for looking, and sorry for the photo heavy posts!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Wombat is really lovely

Eileen


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Wombat has grown into one handsome dude! He looks so much like my Asia when she was that age.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you guys! I think so too, but I'm pretty biased!  Joanne - if Wombat ends up looking anything like Asia I'll be a happy girl! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy 6 month birthday to Kenzie and Loka! Time really flies when you're having fun, doesn't it?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow Wombat sure has grown! Thanks so much for the updated pictures!

Happy 6 month birthday to Loka and Kenzie too!! Have a great day! We need more pictures!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

8 more days until Piper's 6 month birthday! I need to weigh her! She is doing great though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 6 month birthday to Piper!!! Beamer's is on Tuesday! He has a new toy and a few new bones (plus he gets a bath and a trip somewhere if I have time Tuesday. If not, then sometime this week!)


----------



## Rachel E (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, have just found this thread. My golden retriever girl was born on 19 March 2011


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the thread Rachel, Molly was born 2 days before your puppy on the 17th March. 

Molly is doing brilliantly, I can't believe how quickly she has grown, she's certainly not that tiny little puppy anymore. We took her away on holiday with us last week and she loved every minute of it. She was such a good girl, came with us virtually everywhere and was as good as gold in the cottage. We are home now and have done away with her crate, it's packed away in the garage. She sleeps downstairs at night, we don't hear a peep out of her and she sleeps in in the morning now until we get up, hooray no more waking up at 5.30am to 6am. Best thing we ever did was lose the crate, it served it's purpose when she was a young puppy but now as a big girl she doesn't need it anymore. She is a pleasure to have as part of our family, we have no problems with her at all. The only thing we're working on still is building her confidence as a dog, she has a timid and gentle personality but in some ways this is good. We have decided to have her spayed after her first season rather than now at 6 months, we feel she needs to mature more because of her timid personality. We also need to work on her recall when other dogs and distractions are around, but it's getting better every day and we're getting there.

I hope everyone's pups are doing well. Hugs and cuddles to all the March 2011 puppies for their 6 month birthdays


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Marita, It's so lovely to see photos of Wombat and to read your post. You suddenly disappeared from the forum shortly before you got Wombat and I was worried that something had gone wrong. I am so relieved to see that you did get him and he is a lovely dog, it looks like you have all shared some very happy moments together. Thanks for sharing the photos, so lovely to see


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

ooh, I just stumbled upon this thread--just days after my Maya turned 6 months (born March 27th) I loved seeing all the pictures here, and still haven't made it through each page! Am missing her today, as she is at the vet being spayed --here are a few pics of our girl


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

and finally, her official 6 month picture....now if only I could keep her off furniture and counter tops  By the way, the bows were really cute when she was 10 weeks old, not so sure about them now--I think she needs to graduate to a pink bandana!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to you and Maya! Beamer and Maya have the same birthday!! That is so exciting! She is a cutie!

Beamer turned 6 months last week (and happy belated 6 month birthday to Piper!)
Last night he graduated from Beginners class! I am so proud of him! Our next class does not start until January, though.

I posted a bunch of new pictures on his facebook page. Check them out! I really like the ones of him and I sitting on campus!

Beamer the Golden | Facebook


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We also need some new pictures of Molly! I am glad to her she is doing so well!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your facebook page--so fun to see all the pictures--I've almost forgotten Maya's little ball of fluff stage! Am hoping others will post some new pictures!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks! I try to update it often! It still amazes me how much he has changed in the 4 months I have had him.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Everyone's pups (or dogs, almost now!) are so sweet. I still can't believe that when we take Wombat to the dog park that I tell people he's 7 months old now! So soon it will be his first birthday! It goes so quickly, doesn't it?

Thanks for the warm welcome back Molly's Mom  Nothing went wrong, it was simply that we were SO busy that it just kept falling by the wayside. Glad to be back though!

Wombat actually just flew for the first time, back from Vancouver to Toronto, and he was an angel about it. He didn't really seem shaken up at all after he got out of his crate and jumped all over me!

He's settling down in our new place wonderfully, loves his new dog park, and is having a great time. He probably misses his friend that he grew up with his whole life thus fair, Bewick, my aunt's dog, but other than that, he's great. They are such adaptable dogs.

Anyways, just wanted to pop in and say hi, and say that Maya is a super-cutie! I miss when Wombat looked that puppy-like!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I have posted some photo of Molly in the Photo section: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...94-molly-nearly-7-months-old.html#post1552863


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Your pictures are awesome! Molly looks a bit like my Maya!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

They are both a very similar colour aren't they, Maya looks like a real sweetie pie


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Love these new photos of Molly. She is beautiful and so grown up looking! Maya is lovely too.
Eileen


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Eileen 

Just to let everyone know I've added some more photos, this time from our walk this morning. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...632-our-favorite-walk-st-leonards-forest.html


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

looks like a beautiful place for walks--Maya still can't be trusted off leash--she is just too headstrong, and sometimes will just ignore me completely, so thinks we are playing a game of chase and runs full speed in my opposite direction....working hard on the training in the meantime, I know there is a well behaved golden inside her somewhere!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Molly looks so big in those photos and grown up! Maya also has a much longer and curlier coat

Brona is quite different as she still has a really short coat - must be from her working bred mum.

At the moment she has a limp ,which she has had for the last 3 weeks, and was at the vet today. Keeping everything crossed that it is just a sprain and nothing more sinister. She was a really brave girl and didn't give the vet any clues to where she was sore.

What sort of height/weight are the other March born puppies? Brona is about 20 inches tall and weighs 27 kilos.

Hopefully I have managed to attach a couple of recent photos.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Brona sounds a very similar size to Molly. Molly is 7 months on Monday, she's 20 inches tall to the top of her shoulder and weighs 26.5 kg. She was always heavier than the other March pups when she was a younger puppy so it will be interesting to see if their weights all even out in the end. Interesting how different their fur is, Molly is very "wooly" with lots of curls. I hope Brona's limp gets better and it's nothing serious.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Molly! and hope Brona is on the mend!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Today is Beamer's 7 month birthday! I cannot imagine life without him!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy 7 months Beamer  I know what you mean, Molly is curled up at my feet keeping them nice and toasty as I type. She's become my shadow and is by my side at every opportunity


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Photo of Molly posted in the photo section http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...107389-merry-christmas-molly.html#post1597153

Hope all the March pups are enjoying the run up to Christmas and staying happy and safe


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum for quite a while, but Piper is doing great and is such a good puppy. I can't believe she is almost 9 months old!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Piper looks great!! She will be 9 months here shortly! My, how time flies. I am going to get some christmas pictures of Beamer within the next few days and I'll get them up for you.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Piper looks great!! She will be 9 months here shortly! My, how time flies. I am going to get some christmas pictures of Beamer within the next few days and I'll get them up for you.


Can't wait to see the Christmas pictures of Beamer!!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Maya is getting so big-- i almost forget what she looked like as a pup, but I fondlly remember being able to pick up my ball of fluff with one hand--at 55 pounds, no longer possible--here's Maya with my other two girls --trying to get the perfect Christmas card photo --we decided on the first one!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Molly, Piper and Maya are beautiful

Brona is 9 months old today and has been in the wars lately

A couple of months ago she was limping but was xrayed and found to be fine. Then last week she cut her paw which required stitching and then had a really bad tummy upset and spent two days in the vets on a drip. However she is home now and seems fine

Hopefully attached are two recent photos of her.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

aww, Brona is a sweetheart! Hopefully she can stay out of the vets office for awhile!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maya and Brona are both adorable!! Here are two recent pictures of Beamer. I should be taking x-mas pictures of him within the next few days


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are some Christmas pictures of my boy!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...would-like-wish-everyone-merry-christmas.html


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I realize it's been so far too long since I've submitted an update about how Loka's doing. I've checked in every once in a while to see how the March pups are doing, and I'm glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well. 

Loka has been doing great these past few months. She adjusted well to me going back to school and getting to spend more time with daddy. She has grown into a beautiful young dog. She is still very calm and loving, and is just the best dog we can imagine. Most people don't believe me when I tell them that when I need to study, my 9.5 month old puppy is happy to just lay beside me until we take study and play breaks. I can't imagine our lives without her! We're still working on calming down when visitors come to visit, but after her 2 minutes of craziness she's great with people around. 

Loka did great over the holidays. She hardly bothered with our Christmas tree, which was nice. Every once in a while she'd get it in her mind to take a nibble (we had a real tree), but she would stop once we reminded her not to. We flew to visit our families out west during the holidays. Flying with her is certainly nerve wracking (it's so hard to be separated from my baby!), but she does great - I'm pretty sure she just sleeps the entire time. 

Here's a few (ok, a lot) of photos so you can see how much she's grown! They're from August until Christmas of this year.

1. Trying to keep cool during a heat wave - +40 in our apartment without air conditioning! We froze the towel for her to lay on. Poor pup. Now we have AC!
2. So proud of the antler Grandpa gave her!
3. Our pup of gold at the end of the rainbow. 
4. Our fearless Loka. She had no problems on the wobbly bridge.
5. Enjoying the beach while camping.
6. This is how she insists on riding in the car. I guess one seat belt isn't enough!
7. Our little cuddle-bug.
8. Enjoying her new backyard. "Mom, why is my pool like that? It's hard to swim in that way!"
9. She still lays like she did as a little pup - but takes up a bit more room now! Puppy skin rug.
10. Meeting new friends.
11. Picking apples!
12. Our favourite Christmas present.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful!!! Isn't amazing how much they have grown--won't be long now until their first birthdays!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Loka is turning into a beautiful girl! Wow how much she has changed... She is gorgeous!

Beamer is getting neutered on the 14th by my awesome vet who is coming back from maternity leave just to do this for me. I get to be the surgery assistant. I am also going to xray his hips just to see how they look when he is under. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I can't believe that my break is coming to a close... I have to go back to school on the 15th and classes start 2 days after that. But, it is my last semester of undergrad so I am hoping for a great semester!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely to see photos of Loka, isn't she such a pretty girl  I love the puppyskin rug impersonation lol

Molly has started her first heat cycle, we noticed today. It's going to be hard work not taking our lovely long off-leash walks every day. Also our fence has been blown down during strong winds that we had a couple of weeks ago, the fencing guy is coming next week to put up a new fence but we have to be extra careful now as the one boundary to our garden is open. Molly has been good about not leaving the garden but I don't want unwanted visitors coming in so she is being kept indoors unless I can go out with her and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish you luck in keeping her occupied during these few weeks; that is no easy task. Be sure to take her out on a leash when you walk her until your fence is fixed!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Loka is lovely! Good luck with keeping Molly in, I am suspecting Brona is thinking of coming into season too Her labrador pal (2 weeks older) has already had her first season in early December.

Brona had a hard time in December with lots of vet visits. Firstly with a cut paw that needed stitched and then with a tummy bug that required an overnight stay in the vet. Thankfully she seems fine now.

All these other March goldens look so clean compared to my little grubby puppy. I've attached (hopefully) a couple of recent photos of her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup Brona has become! I hope you'll be able to keep her occupied during her first cycle. 

Beamer's neuter is tomorrow! Wish us luck!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope all goes well with Beamers op. 

My lab didn't even notice anything had happened. He isn't the brighest though


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck with Beamer's neuter tomorrow! I'm sure he'll be up and running long before you're ready for him to...  Loka jumped OVER her 3 foot tall play area 5 days after her spay... :doh: Thankfully she was fine and her incision didn't open at all.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Wishing all the best to Beamer for his op, let us know how it goes


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I posted a new thread for his neuter, but it seemed to go well. He is home and sleeping it off


----------



## RSRansdell (May 12, 2011)

Hello. I have a Crescent Puppy from March 2011. I am wondering if any of her siblings are out there. How are your puppies doing and how is training going for you? Lexi was super easy to potty train (house break) but she is still super hyper most of the time. We have a trainer coming next weekend to help us out. I would love to hear how her siblings are doing. Please respond if you are a Emmy X Buzz March 2011 mom or dad. Thanks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi RSRandsell! I sent you a private message, but I know you cannot respond to it yet. You can post your reply here if needed! I hope you enjoy it here! Please share pictures of your Lexi!

Beamer was very easily housetrained! I can count on one hand how many accidents he had. He is very mellow, but can be hyper if he is around Sadie (our black lab). He is perfect for my lifestyle as a college student and he did great allowing me to study for finals this last month!


----------



## RSRansdell (May 12, 2011)

*Lexi*

Lexi is about 53 lbs. Our vet said to cut back on her food as she shouldn't gain anymore or she would be considered overweight. Poor girl only gets 1 1/2 cups twice a day. She was also super easy to house train, the easiest of all my goldens. Lexi is our third. I have a lot of pictures but I'm not sure how to add them to the post. I will try to get my daughter to help me with that this evening. My 17 mo grandson was visiting this past month and the two of them got along like best friends. They shared everything from sippy cups to pacifiers. It was super cute to see them play! Lexi was always very gentle with him.

I will try to get back with pictures soon!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer weighed in at 62lbs for his neuter! He still gets about 4- 4 1/2 cups a day and is maintaining it well. My mom's adult labs (6 years old) only get 2 cups of food a day, so 3 cups is generous (she is still growing, though!)

Yes, please post pictures! You can look through the thread and see lots of Beamer pictures, but look through his facebook page for most of them. That is too cute that she has taken to your grandson!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just bumping up because I know we are having birthdays this month!!

Beamer turned 11 months a few days ago. Still holding steady at 62lbs. He now gets 3 1/2 cups a day (still on puppy food, but will transition to adult as soon as I get low). 

Now as far as birthday celebrations, I know we will be celebrating Beamer's late (in April) since I have an exam on his birthday (Tuesday) and one the next day AND the day after... whew! And that weekend is the pet show that I am again planning this year for my club, so I won't be able to do anything that whole week practically.

I think we are definitely going to go hiking in the cascades again because he loves it there. He will definitely be getting a new collar (I even have one picked out!) and a special trip to petsmart to pick out a toy and stuffed bone. Also making dog treats/doggie birthday cake is a must!

Hope everyone elses pups are doing well! I hope to see an update of them.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Layla's first birthday is tomorrow and we are having a big birthday party in the park! We invited our friends with dogs, and friends in general. I am making people cupcakes and doggie peanut butter cupcakes and we are grilling burgers! It should be a blast!! I'll post pictures of it soon! 

:rockon: arty: arty2: :artydude


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Layla. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Layla! I can't believe all of the pups are going to be a year old!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Layla, Happy 1st Birthday!! Cannot wait for pictures!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Loka's (and Kenzie's) First Birthday!*

Loka is 1 today! (So is Kenzie!) Happy birthday to two beautiful girls.

Loka is such a sweetheart. We simply can't imagine our lives without her! It's hard to believe that a year ago yesterday I emailed Fort Knox Goldens inquiring about whether they had any litters upcoming, and I got an email back saying that they they were due the next day! The pups did indeed arrive on March 12, and our lives have never been the same!

We sometimes worry that Loka may have ruined all future dogs for us, since she's so great. Although crate and potty training were tough for the first month, she has been great since then. She was never one for too much "land shark" chewing, and has responded wonderfully to training. We still have some stuff to work on, but people always comment on how wonderfully behaved she is... at least until she gets so excited that she just cannot keep her bum on the ground... :doh:. All of my classmates wonder how I could possibly have a puppy around when I need to study all day - I think those are Loka's favourite days, because then she gets to snuggle with "Mom" all day! She is the perfect addition to our little family!

Happy birthday Loka! Mom and Dad love you!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy first birthday to Loka and Kenzie!

What a great story about her... I know my pup makes my life wonderful (and I too often wonder how I get studying done with Beamer around!)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge is one year old today.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wrong place


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday, Cambridge!!

Goldensrbest you are certainly in the right place!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Cambridge!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bumping up since today is Beamer and Maya's birthday!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Beamer and Maya! I can't believe all the pups are growing up so fast! I know we're out of the puppy forums, but I think they will always be our puppies!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Our first puppy said:


> Happy birthday Beamer and Maya! I can't believe all the pups are growing up so fast! I know we're out of the puppy forums, but I think they will always be our puppies!



Thanks so much! Sorry I didn't see this until now! 

Anyway, just wanted to post (for those who didn't see) that Beamer got his first RN leg last Sunday (so just two more to go). So proud of him!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bumping up again!

Beamer boy got his 2nd Q for his RN title last weekend. Go Beamer boy!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So Beamer has a small lump I'm going to get checked out Tuesday. I hope it is nothing.

On a happier note, at the end of March, he will turn 2 years old!! A few days later we will be at a trial for two days competing for our first legs of our CD and RA.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We had a bunch of Birthday's this month! So Happy Birthday to ALL the March 2011 babies!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Call us crazy, but we're in line for a new pup come Nov/Dec! It will be Loka's half sister's pup, which is neat. Wish us luck - I'm hoping that the old saying "two is better than one" will be true for us! 

Has anyone else added to their pack since their March 2011 pups? I'd love some insight!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> Call us crazy, but we're in line for a new pup come Nov/Dec! It will be Loka's half sister's pup, which is neat. Wish us luck - I'm hoping that the old saying "two is better than one" will be true for us!
> 
> Has anyone else added to their pack since their March 2011 pups? I'd love some insight!


A sister for Loka! that is awesome! We brought Payton home just a few weeks shy of Maya's first birthday. They are also half sisters! And yes, it was a bit of a challenge with two puppies at the same time, but we were so happy we did it. They have really bonded well--sending good luck your way! Keep us posted, can't wait to see puppy pics!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

As you can see, they love each other


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

well, most of the time--be prepared for these moments as well!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I have not added to my pack quite yet. I really would love to, but being in vet school and gone all day puts a damper on things for having a puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pics of the sisters loving (and snarly-facing) each other! I'm so happy to say that our new pup was born on Sept 29, so she's coming home on Nov 22! They're one week old now, and fat and happy. I'm so excited but nervous! Don't worry, pictures will come once the little one is home. If only Loka knew how much her lazy, only dog life was going to change!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Our first puppy said:


> Thanks for the pics of the sisters loving (and snarly-facing) each other! I'm so happy to say that our new pup was born on Sept 29, so she's coming home on Nov 22! They're one week old now, and fat and happy. I'm so excited but nervous! Don't worry, pictures will come once the little one is home. If only Loka knew how much her lazy, only dog life was going to change!


That's very exciting news, congrats on your newest addition!! So hard to wait! Can't wait for pictures


----------

